# Women Cussing



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

What is it with women cussing? 

I think it is the most un-attractive thing in the world.

I have no respect and no desire to be around a women who cusses. 

I think it shows a lack of maturity and they lose all credibility when they do.

This applies to men also, i dont cuss and dont respect anyone who does, but women are supposed to be sweet and caring, but how can they be when theyre cussin every other word?

I think its more un-attractive than smoking......

To quote a very famous book, "Out of the same mouth proceedeth blessing and cursing. My brethren, these things ought not so to be"

Hey people who cuss, GROW UP!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 24, 2008)

everyone is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## jesuslives31548 (Mar 24, 2008)

*agree*

I agree....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 24, 2008)

somebody else once said on here....Cussing is an indication of a weak mind...

listened to my neighbors weak minds all weekend out building a new deck...infuriates me for my wife and son to hear it...I call people on it in public but its harder when its your neighbor and their weak minded friends...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 24, 2008)

its a product of a limited vocabulary.

It is an epidemic among women, though.  I know a lot of girls who cuss worse than most guys I know.


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Mar 24, 2008)

US Navy for me. It's hard to break the habit of cussing like a sailor.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It is an epidemic among women, though.  I know a lot of girls who cuss worse than most guys I know.



I am seeing/hearing that too.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

Drives me nuts to hear anyone..................I was riding on a little dirt road out from the house, and got Flipped off by a three year old.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

*excuses*



ROCKRIVERDUDE said:


> US Navy for me. It's hard to break the habit of cussing like a sailor.



blame it on whatever you want but its probably the easiest habit to break..... IMO


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont have an issue with anyone cussing as long as they are not subjecting strangers to it....

OR

doing it on here


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> .I was riding on a little dirt road out from the house, and got Flipped off by a three year old.



your supposed to yield to tricycles


----------



## hevishot (Mar 24, 2008)

most unattractive thing a woman can do to me is smoke a cig...dont care for the cussing either but dont worry too much about it.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I was riding on a little dirt road out from the house, and got Flipped off by a three year old.



sorry but thats funny....

its a product of their immature parents who also flip people off. if youd a been closer to him he'd probably have cussed at you to......


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> your supposed to yield to tricycles


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> blame it on whatever you want but its probably the easiest habit to break..... IMO




that's why they say opinions are like something else, everybody has one and I can respect yours. Do you have a problem with mine? Were you ever in the USN? If not , don't talk out of school.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> most unattractive thing a woman can do to me is smoke a cig...



i think thats unattractive also but the cussing, FOR ME, is the worse......


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

ROCKRIVERDUDE said:


> that's why they say opinions are like something else, everybody has one and I can respect yours. Do you have a problem with mine? Were you ever in the USN? If not , don't talk out of school.



thanks for your service. i really appreciate it.

you cant blame anything though for your actions. sorry.

I have a problem if youre cussing around women and children.

I havent had the nads to join the military BUT i do have em enough to not cuss. you should do the same.


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't get me wrong. I don't like it either. I do not say any bad words in front of any children, but when I'm at work around the other guy's they come out before I even realize it. Been around that language so long I really have become numb to the fact that I am saying certain words. Am working to break the habit, and I must say much improved over 10 years ago.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

ROCKRIVERDUDE said:


> and I must say much improved over 10 years ago.



sounds good man, keep it up....


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 24, 2008)

It is unattractive, but a woman with a tattoo is a little more unattractive in my book.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> sorry but thats funny....
> 
> its a product of their immature parents who also flip people off. if youd a been closer to him he'd probably have cussed at you to......



Thats why I shared it....it was funny..I just about ran out of the road laughing. But then I began to feel sorry for the little fella and the ignorance he was being taught.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> your supposed to yield to tricycles



I did, but his was a battery operated gator.............


----------



## BKA (Mar 24, 2008)

I love it when a woman talks dirty!


----------



## pnome (Mar 24, 2008)

It all depends on the context.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Keith48 said:


> It is unattractive, but a woman with a tattoo is a little more unattractive in my book.




well a man doesnt look any better with one. but women look nasty with them too. 

out of smoking, tattoos, and cussing, nothing ruins your character like a dirty mouth....


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



BKA said:


> I love it when a woman talks dirty!


 
...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

pnome said:


> It all depends on the context.



nope.


there shouldnt be exceptions. 

FIND A BETTER WAY TO VOICE YOUR OPINIONS than cussing. it shows more maturity when you can get your point across with civil, thought through words.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> its a product of a limited vocabulary.
> 
> It is an epidemic among women, though.  I know a lot of girls who cuss worse than most guys I know.



That's what my grand-pa told me when I was young, but I am still bad about it at times. Mostly around the guys...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 24, 2008)

It's not attractive whether it comes from a female, a male and especially a young child. Seems too many folks are teaching their kids it's fine to curse these days. Not enough mouth washing with a bar of soap.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, it happens...I'll admit it. Although I'm usually extremely peeved at something. I do my best not to say that stuff around my children, other children, or other people.


----------



## funandgun (Mar 24, 2008)

The worse.....in order:
women cussing, smoking, tattoos, and passing gas out loud.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

funandgun said:


> The worse.....in order:
> women cussing, smoking, tattoos, and passing gas out loud.




well i wasnt going to go there but. yes. the last one you listed is horrible. what happened to being ladylike?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Hey, it happens...I'll admit it. Although I'm usually extremely peeved at something. I do my best not to say that stuff around my children, other children, or other people.



hey as long as you get that pointless petition signed then it doesnt matter if youre character is shamed in the process right?



 ( i signed the petition, but im sick of seeing all of the threads about it )



make excuses if you want but people just need to grow up......


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> hey as long as you get that pointless petition signed then it doesnt matter if youre character is shamed in the process right?
> 
> (i signed the petition, but im sick of seeing all of the threads about it)
> 
> make excuses if you want but people just need to grow up......



well thats fine, I have tattoo's and smoke too, so there ya go. Thats says it all dont it


----------



## hevishot (Mar 24, 2008)

I am thankful we all have choices...period.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 24, 2008)

funandgun said:


> The worse.....in order:
> women cussing, smoking, tattoos, and passing gas out loud.



yet, 3 of those 4 can also be sexy at times... I'll let you decide which three...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> well thats fine, I have tattoo's and smoke too, so there ya go. Thats says it all dont it




do what you want, its your choice. 

I just wish people could look at themselves from another point of view and hear how they talk. it would change the way some people conduct themselves.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yet, 3 of those 4 can also be sexy at times... I'll let you decide which three...



Dang Doc, who knew ya had a thing for flatulence?


----------



## redlevel (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> most unattractive thing a woman can do to me is smoke a cig...dont care for the cussing either but dont worry too much about it.



I have a good friend who said his Daddy always told him that a woman who smoked at one end would smoke at both ends.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> I am thankful we all have choices...period.



so am i, just like you have the choice to put me on a turkey 

well, are you gonna make the right choice?


----------



## hevishot (Mar 24, 2008)

Im afraid I might cuss when you miss...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> Im afraid I might cuss when you miss...



wouldnt be the first time WE missed....


----------



## sureshot375 (Mar 24, 2008)

who are you to judge?  Some people grow up and live in a culture that involves lots of cuss words.  You have decided that your culture is superior.  As far as the arguement that it spawns from so me sort of ignorance or lack of better vocabulary here is a new word for you, Ethnocentrism.  It seems as though the real problem is your 18th century ideas about gender roles.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

sureshot375 said:


> who are you to judge?  Some people grow up and live in a culture that involves lots of cuss words.  You have decided that your culture is superior.  As far as the arguement that it spawns from so me sort of ignorance or lack of better vocabulary here is a new word for you, Ethnocentrism.  It seems as though the real problem is your 18th century ideas about gender roles.



do you cuss?


----------



## hevishot (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> wouldnt be the first time WE missed....



true..but I'd HATE to offend you with my immature use of profanity.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> true..but I'd HATE to offend you with my immature use of profanity.



he might not understand you...being so intelligent and all


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a sign of our times, the sorry state we've come into.  I work with a woman who smokes, has a tattoo, and will stop you in mid sentence so she can burp.  The woman burps so hard it must hurt her throat.  Then again, look at the people who think the kids in the movie Talladega Nights are funny when they talk ugly to their Grandfather.


----------



## sureshot375 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> do you cuss?



yes, yes i do.  After growing up on a construction site I have mastered the art.  I think i may have even invented some new ones.


----------



## pnome (Mar 24, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> It's a sign of our times, the sorry state we've come into.  I work with a woman who smokes, has a tattoo, and will stop you in mid sentence so she can burp.  The woman burps so hard it must hurt her throat.



I think I know that girl!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Mar 24, 2008)

She's also just recently purchased a very nice rack to which she aims to impress.

What an ugly avatar.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> true..but I'd HATE to offend you with my immature use of profanity.



ill let it slide since its your land.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

sureshot375 said:


> yes, yes i do.  After growing up on a construction site I have mastered the art.  I think i may have even invented some new ones.



well now its been blamed on the navy, culture, and the job site.....

wonder when people will start blaming themselves for their actions?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> he might not understand you...being so intelligent and all




intelligent enough to know what award winning taxidermy looks like. intelligent enough to know that i dont want to get deer mounted that will fall apart after 3 years.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

pnome said:


> I think I know that girl!



shes the one who inspired me to start this.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> I am thankful we all have choices...period.





sureshot375 said:


> who are you to judge?  Some people grow up and live in a culture that involves lots of cuss words.  You have decided that your culture is superior.  As far as the arguement that it spawns from so me sort of ignorance or lack of better vocabulary here is a new word for you, Ethnocentrism.  It seems as though the real problem is your 18th century ideas about gender roles.



I agree with both of you.

I don't care to hear certain words come out of the mouth of the woman I date but if it is a woman I'm not dating I couldn’t care less what they say as long as it is not directed at me.

To each there own as long you you/they respect the people around them.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> To each there own as long you you/they respect the people around them.



thats the problem! theres nothing respectful about it! i dont care if its directed toward concrete, its still disrepectful to the person saying it and the people who hear it. 




Wheres the manners?


----------



## Red Man (Mar 24, 2008)

*my .02 cents*

Cussing:  I don't have a problem with the occasional cussing as long as it is not every other word and not around kids.

Tattoos:  are ok  if they are done tastefully. I don't like to see the skulls, flames and demons on a woman ( the darker tattoos).

Smoking:  I don't smoke and don't care for it. If a woman smokes it's her choice. I might not like it but it is her choice.


All of those are choices and we don't all agree on the same choices. whether I am attracted to a woman is not determined by superficial things like that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> intelligent enough to know what award winning taxidermy looks like. intelligent enough to know that i dont want to get deer mounted that will fall apart after 3 years.....



do you have any three years old???


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well i wasnt going to go there but. yes. the last one you listed is horrible. what happened to being ladylike?



What happened to being mature?  Passing gas is natural.



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yet, 3 of those 4 can also be sexy at times... I'll let you decide which three...



You got me on that one; I can only think of one maybe two of them that can be deemed sexy at times.  With that said I don't care for tats or flatulence.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> thats the problem! theres nothing respectful about it! i dont care if its directed toward concrete, its still disrepectful to the person saying it and the people who hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just don't get it.  How is it disrespectful if the people you are around do not find it offensive?

Like I said before to each their own.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> do what you want, its your choice.
> 
> I just wish people could look at themselves from another point of view and hear how they talk. it would change the way some people conduct themselves.




In that case should one should heed his own advise before encouraging others?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> You just don't get it.  How is it disrespectful if the people you are around do not find it offensive?
> 
> Like I said before to each their own.



so if im around a bunch of white folks, and i call some one the N word , then its ok because the white folks werent offended? what about the black folks who it did offend?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> You just don't get it.  How is it disrespectful if the people you are around do not find it offensive?
> 
> Like I said before to each their own.



thats it, its only disrespectful to those that find it direspectful


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



redlevel said:


> I have a good friend who said his Daddy always told him that a woman who smoked at one end would smoke at both ends.


 

OMG...    dang it...I should have known better than to have my coke turned up when I read that...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Doc_5729 said:


> In that case should one should heed his own advise before encouraging others?



that sentence grammatically doesnt make sense so if its directed toward me, i cant answer it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> so if im around a bunch of white folks, and i call some one the N word , then its ok because the white folks werent offended? what about the black folks who it did offend?



of course its not ok, but that is different than cussing


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> so if im around a bunch of white folks, and i call some one the N word , then its ok because the white folks werent offended? what about the black folks who it did offend?



One of these days you will grow a little wiser and see the way.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

If yall think ya got a gal that won't cuss, let a shampoo bottle fall on her toe in the shower, I bet the words she screams might make ya blush


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> You got me on that one; I can only think of one maybe two of them that can be deemed sexy at times.  With that said I don't care for tats or flatulence.



let's just say I've seen one or two that were certainly not "turn offs."


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> If yall think ya got a gal that won't cuss, let a shampoo bottle fall on her toe in the shower, I bet the words she screams might make ya blush





I also know men that I didn't think cussed until they were working on an old car and the nut stripped or a wrench slipped and they busted their nuckles.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> of course its not ok, but that is different than cussing



how so?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> I also know men that I didn't think cussed until they were working on an old car and the nut stripped or a wrench slipped and they busted their nuckles.



 ahhhh BTDT


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> One of these days you will grow a little wiser and see the way.



and what does that mean?

i should see that people who cuss are also sensitive when theyre called out about it?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> I also know men that I didn't think cussed until they were working on an old car and the nut stripped or a wrench slipped and they busted their nuckles.



heard this joke?

A Preacher goes to a yard sale and sees a nice push mower for sale for $10.  He's kinda shocked by the low price so He asks if it works and the young man working the sale assures him it does  The Preacher goes over to the mower and pulls the cord and nothing happens.  He tries it again: same thing.  He checks the tank and it has plenty of fuel.

He says, "son, you said this mower works but I've tried cranking it and it just won't start."

Boy says, "oh, sir, that right there is a cussin' mower.  You've gotta cuss it a little to get it started up."

The Man says, "son, I'm a preacher of the Gospel.  I haven't cussed since I was born again almost 40 years ago.  In fact, I don't even think I remember how to cuss."

The boy looks at him and says "Sir, you stand and pull on that cord long enough, it'll come back to you."


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> and what does that mean?



When the time gets here for you to know what it means you will know what it means.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> heard this joke?
> 
> A Preacher goes to a yard sale and sees a nice push mower for sale for $10.  He's kinda shocked by the low price so He asks if it works and the young man working the sale assures him it does  The Preacher goes over to the mower and pulls the cord and nothing happens.  He tries it again: same thing.  He checks the tank and it has plenty of fuel.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 24, 2008)

You bashing others for your dislikes is worse than a woman cussing anytime.Also your analogy of trying to use any racial comments to justify your thread is truely absurd.
And yes from time to time i let the cussing slip also.
  If you feel convicted not to cuss then don't.
But those that do may not feel the same conviction as you.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> When the time gets here for you to know what it means you will know what it means.



theres no meaning to what youre saying here. 





Im supposed to realize later on that the sad way feeble minded people express themselves is ok as long as its not directed toward you?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

cmghunter said:


> You bashing others for your dislikes is worse than a woman cussing anytime.Also your analogy of trying to use any racial comments to justify your thread is truely absurd.
> And yes from time to time i let the cussing slip also.
> If you feel convicted not to cuss then don't.
> But those that do may not feel the same conviction as you.



you think its attractive?

how are the racial comments different?

how come someone who does not cuss hasnt tried to argue with me yet?

why are "cussers" so sensitive? 

bet you want to call me and cuss me out.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Its one thing to know a person, its another to judge them on an internet forum.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> theres no meaning to what youre saying here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Save this thread and in ten years come back and read it and see if you still have the same view points and see if you still agree with the arguments you are using.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 24, 2008)

Words they are, nothing more. Just happens that someone decided they were bad words. There is a time and place for most things, but not around my kids or at my wife. Then we have a problem.


----------



## LLove (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> thats the problem! theres nothing respectful about it! i dont care if its directed toward concrete, its still disrepectful to the person saying it and the people who hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm a bit confused..

so its disrespectful for a woman to cuss, smoke or have tattoos.

but its NOT disrespectful for you to voice your disrespectful opinions on here because thats considered "freedom of speech".. 


oh. ok.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 24, 2008)

Well for crying out loud...if its such a popular and acceptable habit...why isn't cussing aloud on this forum...excuse me, but this is getting ridiculous...


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

LLove said:


> i'm a bit confused..
> 
> so its disrespectful for a woman to cuss, smoke or have tattoos.
> 
> ...



Give him time my dear lady and he will see the flaws of his way as he ages and becomes wiser.


----------



## CRACKERJACK (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> of course its not ok, but that is different than cussing



I agree racial comments and personal slandering is not the same. also not apreciating the work of others over someone elese is obserd. It seems to me like jerkbait maybe you need to look at the word as a whole not just in YOUR world . We as americans do have fredom of speech we can say anything we want now with that said we do need to try to be respectfull. So i think your problem today is not cussing but respect and from what i see on this thread you may want to back up and be respectfull tword others here on the forum!!!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> do you have any three years old???



  :


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Well for crying out loud...if its such an admirable virtue...why isn't cussing aloud on this forum...excuse me, but this is getting ridiculous...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> how so?



because one is demeaning to an individual or an entire group.  the other is just off color words...that you personally dont like to hear


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> if its such a popular and acceptable habit...why isn't cussing aloud on this forum...excuse me, but this is getting ridiculous...



Because here you see it is not acceptable.

Oh, and some of us well I am anyway just having a little fun with this thread.


----------



## cnutter (Mar 24, 2008)

Cussing doesnt bother me. Ive done enough of it myself over the years so I guess I can judge. Now that I have a daughter I make a attempt to curve my mouth and my temper everyday. Sometimes I slip. My wife is the same she doesnt cuss much anymore though she slips also. I dont see it as all that big of deal... our daughter knows what bad words are she corrects us sometimes when we slip. Like in the case of someone almost running us off the road I might let out a swear word. But my daughter always says "OOOOO DADDY YOU SAID A BAD WORD IM TELLING MOMMY" and I say im sorry and tell her not to cuss its not nice and daddy will try harder not to cuss.    I am not put off by my wifes cussing from time to time I understand that its in peoples nature to cuss from time to time when people are understress and dont worry about it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Well for crying out loud...if its such a popular and acceptable habit...why isn't cussing aloud on this forum...excuse me, but this is getting ridiculous...



of course its because rules are rules

actually the real issue here is folks cussing around others...not cussing in general.

I think we all agree that there is a time and place for everything


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Give him time my dear lady and he will see the flaws of his way as he ages and becomes wiser.



Not to mention how many federal transportation laws he broke standing there taking a picture of that dead deer and his rifle laying on the RR tracks….


He’d be cussing when the RR sends him few fines for fouling up their tracks and trespassing


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> how so?



I think because cussing can be said without directing it at or about someone. However, if you say something with a racial slur someone will obviously be offended.


sorry JT, did not mean to speak for you


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 24, 2008)

ROCKRIVERDUDE said:


> Were you ever in the USN? If not , don't talk out of school.


I was, for over 8 years, and I don't use that as an excuse.  

What is really confusing here is the double and triple standards used by some........it's okay to cuss and fuss around the "guys", but not around the wife, or not around the kids.  Well, what if one or more of the "guys" doesn't appreciate that kind of language?  If you won't/don't use the language around a preacher, why use it around anyone?

I very much dislike standing around talking with someone who uses inappropriate language in every sentence, whether that person be male or female.  I can find someone else to associate myself with, and usually do.

I have posted on this forum before that using an over-abundance of inappropriate language demonstrates low intelligence and a limited vocabulary.  I still stand by that statement.

And just so y'all don't label me as "holier than thou", I still do occassionally slip once in a while, when the wrench slips or someone gets my blood pressure too high.  But you can bet the farm that not more than three people have heard inappropriate language from me in the last 10 years.

The Snakeman


----------



## leroy (Mar 24, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> It's not attractive whether it comes from a female, a male and especially a young child. Seems too many folks are teaching their kids it's fine to curse these days. Not enough mouth washing with a bar of soap.



exactly, to me it is a lack of respect for others. But it is the norm these days I hear 7-8 yo saying things I didnt hear untill 17-18 yo.  You wonder where they get it and then there mom or dad open there mouth and you see. But TV, music, movies are full of it alot worse than it use to be. Someone mentioned talladaga lights it didnt take but about 15 min of that movie for me to turn it off


----------



## leroy (Mar 24, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> I was, for over 8 years, and I don't use that as an excuse.
> 
> What is really confusing here is the double and triple standards used by some........it's okay to cuss and fuss around the "guys", but not around the wife, or not around the kids.  Well, what if one or more of the "guys" doesn't appreciate that kind of language?  If you won't/don't use the language around a preacher, why use it around anyone?
> 
> ...




GREAT post snakeman GREAT post  best one of this thread .


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

SADDADDY said:


> Not to mention how many federal transportation laws he broke standing there taking a picture of that dead deer and his rifle laying on the RR tracks….
> 
> 
> He’d be cussing when the RR sends him few fines for fouling up their tracks and trespassing



Good observation


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

leroy said:


> GREAT post snakeman GREAT post  best one of this thread.



Actually it is a good post but I like LLove's the best.  I don't have a problem with Jerkbait's opinion what I have a problem with is his the way he has presented his opinion.

The man that is covered with the flag in my avatar was the same way that Snakeman is about cussing.  He did not cuss on a regular bases and of the 10 or so years I've known him I've only heard him say one or two cuss words and never nothing that would make a person blush other than himself.  When I was around him I cussed very little out of respect for him and most of the times I did cuss around him it was a slip of the mouth when I wasn't thinking.  He would never use the approach that has been used in this thread to explain his opinion on the issue.  He would use tact and would not be offinsive to the one he is talking with.

Jerkbait, what I've been saying about you becoming wiser is that one day you will learn how to present your opinions in a better way, don't feel bad though because most of us can do a better job than we do.


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 24, 2008)

You can go through life letting what other people do, say and look like bother you. You can go through life judging people and letting your blood pressure go up over it.
I choose not to.
I leave that up to the Lord.
Everyone has their faults somewhere, some people just hide them better than others.


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree Snakeman.

I have all the excuses to cuss, been in the Army, worked on Construction sites for 8 years, and I am a young and man. 

Now dont get me wrong I used to let loose with the best of them but things have changed since them. If you dont cuss around you grandparents, kids, women then you can stop all the time if you want. It is just a little work.

But I dont say that someone is an idiot because they cuss, I just wish people would pay attention to others around them more often. I usually let it go if I dont know the people but if my girlfriends with me or small kids are around it gets to me.

Chris


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

bassfishga said:


> You can go through life letting what other people do, say and look like bother you. You can go through life judging people and letting your blood pressure go up over it.
> I choose not to.
> I leave that up to the Lord.
> Everyone has their faults somewhere, some people just hide them better than others.





chambers270 said:


> I agree Snakeman.
> 
> I have all the excuses to cuss, been in the Army, worked on Construction sites for 8 years, and I am a young and man.
> 
> ...



Both of these are good post as well.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 24, 2008)

Why am I writing this...

Any body ever said "I'm a good judge of character?"   

Is it wrong to "judge" or assess somebody's character based on how they present themselves in public?  

Profanity and obscenity are not constitutional freedoms.

Cussing in public is disrespectful and unTACTful.

At a minimum it indicates that someone is either unaware of their surroundings (ignorant), or just doesn't care that their behavior is offensive (indignant).  Thats why I agree that cussing is weak minded, ignorant or indignant...

sorry if that offends you...but breaking this law offends me because it offends my company  



and yes I've got my own problems to deal with also


----------



## LLove (Mar 24, 2008)

bassfishga said:


> You can go through life letting what other people do, say and look like bother you. You can go through life judging people and letting your blood pressure go up over it.
> I choose not to.
> I leave that up to the Lord.
> Everyone has their faults somewhere, some people just hide them better than others.



i completely agree! 

except for the some people hiding their faults better than others.. i dont think its necessarily "hiding" as much as, thinking its ok and not a fault to begin with. 

ie: I cuss. Some people consider that a fault but i dont because it hasn't hindered my life in any way. Jerkbait (as example) doesn't cuss, but i find his method of disrespect and opinion throwing just as vile and repulsive a virtue as he finds my cussing. 

A Holier than thou attitude can and usually will bother more people in a group than words ever will. Because words are words, no more, no less. An attitude carries over into a multitude life experiences.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 24, 2008)

bassfishga said:


> You can go through life letting what other people do, say and look like bother you. You can go through life judging people and letting your blood pressure go up over it.
> I choose not to.
> I leave that up to the Lord.
> Everyone has their faults somewhere, some people just hide them better than others.



yep...I agree


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife learns it from those inmates.  But I kind of like it when she talks dirty.


----------



## BKA (Mar 24, 2008)

I like my women a little on the trashy side.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Its one thing to know a person, its another to judge them on an internet forum.



who have i judged? 

NO ONE. 

Im just tryin to figure out why women feel the need to be unattractive.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> who have i judged?
> 
> NO ONE.
> 
> Im just tryin to figure out why women feel the need to be unattractive.



pardon, my vocabulary is lacking  judge wasn't the word I was looking for...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...
to each thier own


----------



## hevishot (Mar 24, 2008)

jerk, it appears you have judged anybody and everybody who cusses...in one post or another. I believe its your delivery that folks have the biggest problem with....Imo.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Save this thread and in ten years come back and read it and see if you still have the same view points and see if you still agree with the arguments you are using.



well unlike the wishy washy people in the world today, i know that my values wont change. 

i wont decide to conform to the immaturity that is exercised while cursing.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well unlike the wishy washy people in the world today, i know that my values wont change.
> 
> i wont decide to conform to the immaturity that is exercised while cursing.



I hope that you stay true to your values for the remainder of your life.

I assure you that you will mature with time.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

LLove said:


> i'm a bit confused..
> 
> so its disrespectful for a woman to cuss, smoke or have tattoos.
> 
> ...



where have i been disrespectul? i dont cuss at or around anyone. i dont cuss period....

the only disrespectful person is the one doing the cussing.

im disrespectful because ive questioned why some people trash their character? 

im disrespectful because ive asked why people choose to look immature? 

im disrespectful because i ask why some of you are so sensitive?



someone tries to get you to realize that you (anyone) have a filthy mouth and you get defensive?

Im the bad person now?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 24, 2008)

Lets go fishing..


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> because one is demeaning to an individual or an entire group.  the other is just off color words...that you personally dont like to hear



no. thats hypocritical. black people dont like to hear it and other people dont like to hear curses. no difference. the word B...H is demeaning just like any other curse. there aint a difference you just want there to be so you make yourself feel better when it comes to your mouth....

no difference jimbo. you can validate the words you say opposed to other words like the n word but theyre both in the same boat.

i like how people can make what they want right in their mind so they feel better when they do it.....


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Lets go fishing..



Now that is the best post yet!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Well for crying out loud...if its such a popular and acceptable habit...why isn't cussing aloud on this forum...excuse me, but this is getting ridiculous...



exactly. if its ok, and its not demeaning like jim says it aint, then he should allow it.


----------



## funandgun (Mar 24, 2008)

Something Stinks!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Give him time my dear lady and he will see the flaws of his way as he ages and becomes wiser.



how are you older and wiser?

what flaws have i possesed?

how do i lack wisdom by discouraging a pitiful way of speaking?

the wisdom that you posses shows here while you defend an elementary way of speaking. of all the topics you could have defended today, is cussing the best choice? 

wise man...


----------



## jneil (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm the cause of my wifes cussing.


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i dont cuss and dont respect anyone who does,



You don't respect many people do you?


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> how do i lack wisdom by discouraging a pitiful way of speaking?



By the way that you argue your case and bash others that do not agree with you.  Oh and read all the post before replying if you would do so this post would not be needed.

As you age you should become wiser which will help you to argue you point in a more effective manner.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> You don't respect many people do you?



not when they cuss. but theres alot of people around me who dont cuss. and i respect them for it.

i just want to know why people cant conduct themselves in a manner that is not so immature?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> By the way that you argue your case and bash others that do not agree with you.  Oh and read all the post before replying if you would do so this post would not be needed.
> 
> As you age you should become wiser which will help you to argue you point in a more effective manner.



its not possible to argue in a mature manner with people who cant be mature enough not to curse.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

haha this is the "hottest" thread ive ever started!


----------



## RJY66 (Mar 24, 2008)

One thing that I cannot understand about tattoos on women.  Women constantly change things.  It is just what they do, a part of their nature.  Cabinets, paint schemes, carpets, bathrooms, house layouts....you name it. They will totally trash and redo a perfectly good house just cause they are "tired of looking at it".  Its "dated" they will say.  That is why we have the "home improvement industry".  It is why there are 500 different shades of white paint at Home Depot.  

Same with ladies clothes.  Things go in and out of style.  Women toss perfectly good clothing and shoes because they are no longer "in".  This is why we have goodwill stores.    

With both the house and the clothes, what's cool now will be hideous inside of 5 years.  

That having been said, I do not understand how women figure they are going to brand a permanent image into their hides and expect to believe that they are going to be happy with it for the rest of their lives.


----------



## BKA (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> haha this is the "hottest" thread ive ever started!



Way to go little man


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> not when they cuss.



What if they don't cuss around you, but you know they are closet cussers?  Do you respect them then?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> not when they cuss. but theres alot of people around me who dont cuss. and i respect them for it.
> 
> i just want to know why people cant conduct themselves in a manner that is not so immature?



We can, actually.

Its quite comical watching someone trying to think of different words


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> That having been said, I do not understand how women figure they are going to brand a permanent image into their hides and expect to believe that they are going to be happy with it for the rest of their lives.



Because, to some, tattoos have meaning. Not all tats are "Spring Break" booboos


----------



## hookedonbass (Mar 24, 2008)

I think Jerkbait is stirring with two spoons!


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 24, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> One thing that I cannot understand about tattoos on women.  Women constantly change things.  It is just what they do, a part of their nature.  Cabinets, paint schemes, carpets, bathrooms, house layouts....you name it. They will totally trash and redo a perfectly good house just cause they are "tired of looking at it".  Its "dated" they will say.  That is why we have the "home improvement industry".  It is why there are 500 different shades of white paint at Home Depot.
> 
> Same with ladies clothes.  Things go in and out of style.  Women toss perfectly good clothing and shoes because they are no longer "in".  This is why we have goodwill stores.
> 
> ...



Now that is funny, I know a few girls that have tats and a few of them say they dont like them anymore and are not sure why they got them. 

Chris


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> What if they don't cuss around you, but you know they are closet cussers?  Do you respect them then?




i dont respect that they cuss. sure there are great men i know that cuss but i dont respect that they cuss.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> I think Jerkbait is stirring with two spoons!


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> Im just tryin to figure out why women feel the need to be unattractive.



Maybe they are just trying to be unattractive to you?


----------



## hookedonbass (Mar 24, 2008)

I remember the first time I heard my Daddy cuss. I was about twelve years old. We had gone fishing at a farm pond in Putnam Co. The pond sat right in the middle of a cow pasture. No trees around (This will be an important part of the story)

The action had gotten pretty hot and fast and we were catching them on nearly every cast. Me, my middle brother, and one of my friends were having a ball. We were catching them so good that Daddy didn't even have time to wet a line. He was helping us get fish off and helping us bait hooks. 

The fish we were catching were actually a pretty good throw from the bank. So we were winding up and throwing our old Zebco 33's as hard as we could.

I rared back to make a long cast and as I was coming forward my rod came to a dead stop at the 12 o'clock
position. All kind of thoughts were going through my mind in that split second.  _There aren't any trees around! What could I be hung on? Dadgum the fish are biting! Come On! ..................... Who is that yelling?_

 Oh my Gosh, I just hooked Daddy!! That joker said words at that very moment that 25 years later I still have not heard him speak. I turned around in shame to see that I had perfectly pierced his left ear lobe. There sitting at the base of his ear with my line tied to it was a gold Aberdeen hook and a red wiggler. I would expect that at that very moment even the red wiggler was blushing a little. 

After it was all said and done I think he was embarrassed by what he said in front of us young impressionable boys, but I promise you in the heat of the moment even the people you respect the most can let 'em fly.

P.S. - On a side note, my buddy that was fishing with us said, after my Dad had walked away of course........... Hey, at least it was his left ear!


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

I think we should all post some alternate words or phrases to use so that us cussers can try and kick our bad habit...

SON OF A BISCUIT EATER!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hahahahah!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

*Yea just to me....*



bassfishga said:


> Maybe they are just trying to be unattractive to you?



yea thats it. since my girl is a 10 and never feels the need to curse to get her point across.....


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 24, 2008)

I cuss, I drink and I have tats = 

1. Jerkbait doesn't respect me
2. Jerkbait may not want to go hunting with me

Oh well...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



JerkBait said:


> yea thats it. *since my girl is a 10* and never feels the need to curse to get her point across.....


 
Sorry......but.........you should know by now that beauty is in the eye of the beerholder...everything in life is a matter of one's perspective...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

lonesome dove said:


> I cuss, I drink and I have tats =
> 
> 1. Jerkbait doesn't respect me
> 2. Jerkbait may not want to go hunting with me
> ...






ive cussed.
ive drank.
i dont have any tats but my cousin has 14

thing is i dont cuss and choose not to because it makes me look unprofessional and childish. 

i dont have a problem with people i just dont understand why they feel the need to cuss. especially women....

o and ill hunt with you


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2008)

You know when I get to thinking about this, I start wondering just what is a cuss word?  What makes one word bad but another one OK?  I understand not using God's name in it or calling a person's mother something, or saying what you would do with somebodys' mother.  But most of the other words are just that.  A word which means nothing!  And in fact a word like DANG means the same thing as another word just spelled slightly different but acceptable. 

I know people who yell out funny words or fruit names instead of the normal cuss word but doesn't it mean the same thing?  Aren't cuss words just words somebody none of us even knows decided was bad for a reason we still do not know yet we consider it bad because they said it was.  And when you say that other funny word/fruit word, aren't you thinking the same thing one thinks when they say the cuss word?  Is it what comes out of your mouth that is bad or what's in your head when you say it.  Or is what is in your head even bad just a reaction thought or saying to a situation?

I really don't get the whole cussing bothers me thing.  It's a word, you say apple, I say peach.  By the way apple should be deemed a bad word.  After all isn't that what started all this?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Sorry......but.........you should know by now that beauty is in the eye of the beerholder...everything in life is a matter of one's perspective...



ha.

id show her to you but youd be jealous.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Mar 24, 2008)

Randy said:


> You know when I get to thinking about this, I start wondering just what is a cuss word?  What makes one word bad but another one OK?  I understand not using God's name in it or calling a person's mother something, or saying what you would do with somebodys' mother.  But most of the other words are just that.  A word which means nothing!  And in fact a word like DANG means the same thing as another word just spelled slightly different but acceptable.
> 
> I know people who yell out funny words or fruit names instead of the normal cuss word but doesn't it mean the same thing?  Aren't cuss words just words somebody none of us even knows decided was bad for a reason we still do not know yet we consider it bad because they said it was.  And when you say that other funny word/fruit word, aren't you thinking the same thing one thinks when they say the cuss word?  Is it what comes out of your mouth that is bad or what's in your head when you say it.  Or is what is in your head even bad just a reaction thought or saying to a situation?
> 
> I really don't get the whole cussing bothers me thing.  It's a word, you say apple, I say peach.  By the way apple should be deemed a bad word.  After all isn't that what started all this?




EXACTLY!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Randy said:


> By the way apple should be deemed a bad word.  After all isn't that what started all this?


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 24, 2008)

That's all that really matters Jerkbait will hunt with me.


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

Most cuss words are vulgar versions of other words like sex, feces, parts of the human body, etc.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> Most cuss words are vulgar versions of other words like sex, feces, parts of the human body, etc.



RIGHT! 

so heres my point: why cant someone say, 

SEX YOU! 

or i want to SEX YOU!

 or you piece of feces! 

why cant people just say that?

o! i know why! cause its not cool. and everyone wants to be cool.

too cool for school... hahaha you cussers ..... hahaha

conformers


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

lonesome dove said:


> That's all that really matters Jerkbait will hunt with me.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 24, 2008)

how about "shut the front door" instead of shut the Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ---- up!


----------



## hookedonbass (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> RIGHT!
> 
> so heres my point: why cant someone say,
> 
> ...




'Cause saying 
"That guy's wife is a female dog"
 or 
"Man that guy is a taliwacker"

 just doesn't have much bite to it!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> how about "shut the front door" instead of shut the Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ---- up!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> 'Cause saying
> "That guy's wife is a female dog"
> or
> "Man that guy is a taliwacker"
> ...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

now yall are gettin it! see how easy this is! and you dont sound like dumb middle schoolers!


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

You're right, that stuff does sound a little lame.  I can't go around sayin' words like that.  What would my cusser buddies think?


----------



## wcg2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Jerkbait using words to refer to himself such as 'respect', 'values' and maturity? HAHA, not from other posts that I have read


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> of course its not ok, but that is different than cussing



How do you figure that?


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

I think his username might be a cuss word.  If not, it sounds like a good alternate.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

wcg2 said:


> Jerkbait using words to refer to himself such as 'respect', 'values' and maturity? HAHA, not from other posts that I have read



youre right. im just a moral-less, value-less, worthless person. 



youre the lawyer, everyone knows the values that lawyers hold


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Save this thread and in ten years come back and read it and see if you still have the same view points and see if you still agree with the arguments you are using.



When I grew up I realized that I dont have to cuss.............at all. I aint changing in ten or twenty if I live that long.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> How do you figure that?



exactly


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> When I grew up I realized that I dont have to cuss.............at all. I aint changing in ten or twenty if I live that long.



thank you minnow! careful though, hes older and wiser.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

Cursing is a symptom of a disease, not the disease it self.

When I was younger and immature, I could make a salior blush. I dropped the F bomb at least 30 times a day. But it was my choice to curse, as I could stop it in front of my parents, adult friends, and kids.

Then, after a sunday school study, I pondered the thing that someone taught: Cursing shows that there was something wrong with your "soul," for lack of a better term.

At first I thought:  What ever!  That's crazy!  Nothing in the bible talks about cursing!  I'm a good guy and do good things, cursing is no way to judge my inner self!

But the more I thought about it, the more I could see the point.  The things that come out of your mouth most closely represent what goes on in your head.  It wieghed on my heart.

Why did curse on a regular basis anyhow?  It got to me.  I started to think that if I had to use explitives to describe everything, then the world was getting to me more than it should.  I was not as "unaffected" or "thick skinned"  as I would have liked to have think I was if I must call things blankity blank or cursed when something went wrong.  And the more I thought about it, it did not sound so educated using curse words that could mean "extremely" or "that was terrible."

That's when I gave cursing up (for the most part...I said the f bomb recently when I cast a $40 dollar lure off my line...whoops!- I was by myself). I guess I'm old now.

Cursing in some aspects is like pot smoking.  Those who smoke it are reluctant to talk about it (same as saying curse words) around strangers.  But as soon as someone takes about it, if the other partakes, they feel safe talking about it (same as cursing).  Because they know others may not respect them as much if they know about that part of their life, but they have justified in their own mind that it is ok.

What I am trying to say is that you would be suprised on how many people curse, it's kept kinda behind the scenes unless you know someone well.


As for woman that curse regualary?  I don't mind it, but I don't hang out with them.  At my age, it seems a little immature- even for men. 

That being said- I'm not going to break a friendship off because someone curses...but if they do it alot, I have found so far that their priorities will not be in line with mine...but I'm sure there are exceptions.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> I remember the first time I heard my Daddy cuss. I was about twelve years old. We had gone fishing at a farm pond in Putnam Co. The pond sat right in the middle of a cow pasture. No trees around (This will be an important part of the story)
> 
> The action had gotten pretty hot and fast and we were catching them on nearly every cast. Me, my middle brother, and one of my friends were having a ball. We were catching them so good that Daddy didn't even have time to wet a line. He was helping us get fish off and helping us bait hooks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> How do you figure that?



your going to tell me that calling an entire race a degrading name is the same as saying a cuss word?  not calling someone a cuss word, but actually saying one?


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 24, 2008)

jerkbait - this is your hottest thread ever!


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Cursing is a symptom of a disease, not the disease it self.
> 
> When I was younger and immature, I could make a salior blush. I dropped the F bomb at least 30 times a day. But it was my choice to curse, as I could stop it in front of my parents, adult friends, and kids.
> 
> ...



New best post


----------



## wcg2 (Mar 24, 2008)

And exactly what values are you referring to?


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> your going to tell me that calling an entire race a degrading name is the same as saying a cuss word?  not calling someone a cuss word, but actually saying one?



And you are gonna justify saying a cuss word and then comparing it to the N word?????



Dont make no sense.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess what Im trying to say is that the N word is as bad as anything you can say...........................


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> your going to tell me that calling an entire race a degrading name is the same as saying a cuss word?  not calling someone a cuss word, but actually saying one?



well youre degrading whatever you cuss at arent you? even if its the dog well it doesnt want to be degraded now does it?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

wcg2 said:


> And exactly what values are you referring to?



the lack of that most lawyers posess while doing their job. but wait, you cant bring "emotion" into the court room i forgot. guess i should have paid more attention to my law class instead of being on woodys....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I guess what Im trying to say is that the N word is as bad as anything you can say...........................



ok then we are in agreement.  that is what I was saying as well.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well youre degrading whatever you cuss at arent you? even if its the dog well it doesnt want to be degraded now does it?



only degrading to those that think it is

darnit


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 24, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> Now that is funny, I know a few girls that have tats and a few of them say they dont like them anymore and are not sure why they got them.


And I know plenty of men that will tell you the same thing about their tats.



			
				hogdawg said:
			
		

> I think we should all post some alternate words or phrases to use so that us cussers can try and kick our bad habit...


Here's one for the computer age...........DotCommit!



			
				Branchminnow said:
			
		

> When I grew up I realized that I dont have to cuss.............at all.


I think that's what a couple of us have tried to say.

The Snakeman


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2008)

I use 

"Side of a Ditch"

a lot


----------



## wcg2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for saying "most lawyers", oops it slipped ! I didnt mean to say a curse word.


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2008)

I also use

"Baptist"

a lot.  With that word some people think you are saying something good when in fact you are not.  Of course some get more offended that just calling them a real cuss word.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 24, 2008)

Dang I can't believe I took all this time to read this junk
I need to get that much life back....Grow up


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

"cheese and crackers"


----------



## leroy (Mar 24, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> You don't respect many people do you?



I do because the people I choose to hang out with have  similiar habits, morals, etc.  I cant control everyones mouth but I can choose who I associate with.


----------



## leroy (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> When I grew up I realized that I dont have to cuss.............at all. I aint changing in ten or twenty if I live that long.



Good one branch. same here


----------



## leroy (Mar 24, 2008)

seems the more vulgar words have gotten more popular I know when I was growing up I heard the common cussing but hardly ever GD or the F bomb but now days alot of young folks and older ones cant get two sentences out without using both multiple times.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 24, 2008)

LLove said:


> A Holier than thou attitude can and usually will bother more people in a group than words ever will. Because words are words, no more, no less. An attitude carries over into a multitude life experiences.



Yep.


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

leroy said:


> seems the more vulgar words have gotten more popular I know when I was growing up I heard the common cussing but hardly ever GD or the F bomb but now days alot of young folks and older ones cant get two sentences out without using both multiple times.


Habitual cussers may have a genuine problem controlling their tongue or just think it's funny and cute.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Randy said:


> You know when I get to thinking about this, I start wondering just what is a cuss word?  What makes one word bad but another one OK?  I understand not using God's name in it or calling a person's mother something, or saying what you would do with somebodys' mother.  But most of the other words are just that.  A word which means nothing!  And in fact a word like DANG means the same thing as another word just spelled slightly different but acceptable.
> 
> I know people who yell out funny words or fruit names instead of the normal cuss word but doesn't it mean the same thing?  Aren't cuss words just words somebody none of us even knows decided was bad for a reason we still do not know yet we consider it bad because they said it was.  And when you say that other funny word/fruit word, aren't you thinking the same thing one thinks when they say the cuss word?  Is it what comes out of your mouth that is bad or what's in your head when you say it.  Or is what is in your head even bad just a reaction thought or saying to a situation?
> 
> I really don't get the whole cussing bothers me thing.  It's a word, you say apple, I say peach.  By the way apple should be deemed a bad word.  After all isn't that what started all this?



couldnt of said it any better


----------



## THREEJAYS (Mar 24, 2008)

To each his own but I never was impressed by it.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



JerkBait said:


> ha.
> 
> id show her to you but youd be jealous.


 
Nah...jealously and sympathy are two completely different feelings man......


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 24, 2008)

what a great thread


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 24, 2008)

is so awsome i cant help but coment


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Nah...jealously and sympathy are two completely different feelings man......



Oh no you didnt


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 24, 2008)

well make 200 in a minute


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 24, 2008)

yall know yall love each other


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Oh no you didnt



oh yes he did


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



Her1911 said:


> Oh no you didnt


 


Roxanne said:


> oh yes he did


 
...I meant sympathy for her...just in case you uns wuz wonderin'

I had to be shore and clere sum thangs up, 'cause I just knowed y'all wuz too illeturite to decipher wat I mint...ya know giving that you uns got that ink and them foul mouths on ya...


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> ...I meant sympathy for her...just in case you uns wuz wonderin'
> 
> I had to be shore and clere sum thangs up, 'cause I just knowed y'all wuz too illeturite to decipher wat I mint...ya know giving that you uns got that ink and them foul mouths on ya...



who knows, we both just may need some of that orbit chewing gum, and some lazer skin treatment....of coarse after we mature and quit disrespecting everyone


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Roxanne said:


> who knows, we both just may need some of that orbit chewing gum, and some lazer skin treatment....of coarse after we mature and quit disrespecting everyone



 pass the Orbitz pleeeeeeeeeez


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> When I grew up I realized that I dont have to cuss.............at all. I aint changing in ten or twenty if I live that long.



Branch I was not saying that within 10 years he would start cussing.  The way he has argued his case has been very lame especially since he keeps stating that folks that cuss are immature, if you read most of his post they are very immature.  He thinks that it is acceptable to say dang but not dam. How childish is that?

I don’t see how either of you interpreted my post the way that you did.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 24, 2008)

yall gonna get some gas back in the tank of this thread gals ?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



redneckcamo said:


> yall gonna get some gas back in the tank of this thread gals ?


 
man......ifn you had read early on in the thread...it is gross and disrespectful for women to have gas too especially ifn they are giving it to the folks around them  ...


----------



## LLove (Mar 24, 2008)

hevishot said:


> jerk, it appears you have judged anybody and everybody who cusses...in one post or another. I believe its your delivery that folks have the biggest problem with....Imo.



at least someone gets it.



JerkBait said:


> where have i been disrespectul? i dont cuss at or around anyone. i dont cuss period....
> 
> the only disrespectful person is the one doing the cussing.
> 
> ...



You're disrespectful in saying that anyone that does those things for any reason is being disrespectful. You're disrespectful for judging a book by its cover. You're disrespectful to the forum for posting this in the campfire where everyone has to see you spew your opinions and unwanted and unsolicited holier than thou name calling, as opposed to the spiritual debate forum where it really belongs. 



lonesome dove said:


> I cuss, I drink and I have tats =
> 
> 1. Jerkbait doesn't respect me
> 2. Jerkbait may not want to go hunting with me
> ...



wanna cry together? we can cuss while we cry and then go get a beer and a new tat to commemorate the event..



Roxanne said:


> who knows, we both just may need some of that orbit chewing gum, and some lazer skin treatment....of coarse after we mature and quit disrespecting everyone



yall wanna come with me and lonesome dove? we'll have one big cussing, tattooed freak party.


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

LLove said:


> at least someone gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im in,only have two tattoos...

Wife has a cpl and piercings too,Dang her!

Can she come as well,We can teach her a few words on the way


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

Dadgumit, did somebody say somethin about a freak party?


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Dadgumit, did somebody say somethin about a freak party?





Yeah I thought freak was a slang word for well you know,cant say it on here...


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> pass the Orbitz pleeeeeeeeeez



after reading all the post on this thread.... i'm fresh out


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS,didnt you say "Oh Poo Poo" or something one time concerning  a snake?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> MUDDYFOOTS,didnt you say "Oh Poo Poo" or something one time concerning  a snake?



That is correct sir... And I promise that was the only thing I said......













....the first time around the tree.


----------



## LLove (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Im in,only have two tattoos...
> 
> Wife has a cpl and piercings too,Dang her!
> 
> Can she come as well,We can teach her a few words on the way



The more the merrier!


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That is correct sir... And I promise that was the only thing I said......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is an interesting thought, and please know this is not condeming anyone, unless I am condeming myself as well...

When you look at a movie rental, it is rated...G, PG, PG 13, R and X.

The things that separate them?  Language, Violance, Drug usage, etc...

I started to think:  We all aspire to grow up and be an adult when we are a kid.  We want our kids to grow up and be adults as well.

But do we aspire to have our kids to be violent, use bad language, or use drugs?  Nope.

Hmmm...

Deep thoughts by fishingaddict


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 24, 2008)

good thing handgunner made the tac anouncement..... i could see where this thread could have gone south real quick


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

LLove said:


> The more the merrier!




She cant seem to keep her tongue in her mouth,that ok?

Doesnt keep her from practicing curse words


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

Roxanne said:


> good thing handgunner made the tac anouncement..... i could see where this thread could have gone south real quick



South? How bout blank...


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't believe I took the time to read this whole thread, however work is pretty slow tonight
And I thought Muddy liked snakes
Ken


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 24, 2008)

This whole thread isn't anything but _cussing_........







Now I'm


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> South? How bout blank...






this one could make 300 tonight


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> I can't believe I took the time to read this whole thread, however work is pretty slow tonight
> And I thought Muddy liked snakes
> Ken



Oh I love 'em. As long as I don't see them and they don't see me!! Oh, I forgot to add,,,,,dangit!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Dadgum, Yall are killin me!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Oh I love 'em. As long as I don't see them and they don't see me!! Oh, I forgot to add,,,,,dangit!!!




MUDDY,You are a Saint,keeping the snakes safe and not cursing and all


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> I can't believe I took the time to read this whole thread, however work is pretty slow tonight
> And I thought Muddy liked snakes
> Ken



Ya feelinz a bit dumbed down now, huh Ken?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> MUDDY,You are a Saint,keeping the snakes safe and not cursing and all



Would my Saint name be Herpapoopooatologist?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Ya feelinz a bit dumbed down now, huh Ken?



He got that feelin yesterday morning...


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 24, 2008)

everyone must be gettin tired of arguin by now








or either they feel guilty and cant type with all that soap in their mouths


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Would my Saint name be Herpapoopooatologist?




Works for me....

Sharon has other names for you,but I cant translate just yet as kennyjr and Dawglover have not translated the female version of curse words to me yet


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

Dang, just when I thought we were gonna have a weekend piercing and tattoo gathering.......


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Dang, just when I thought we were gonna have a weekend piercing and tattoo gathering.......



I know 

We all know how much you wanted that big 4ga nose piercing


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2008)

Muddy, you don`t like snakes?


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> I know
> 
> We all know how much you wanted that big 4ga nose piercing




Wasnt his nose he wanted pierced


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Works for me....
> 
> Sharon has other names for you,but I cant translate just yet as kennyjr and Dawglover have not translated the female version of curse words to me yet



Shooooot!!!!! Why am I on her bad side?

Who's Sharon?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Muddy, you don`t like snakes?



Coming from you, I see that as a personal attack..


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

OK I've read this a few times and i have to say the people who cuss make a better case than JerkBait.....not yes i do curse every now and then, but it is hard not to when its all you are around!!! Yes that is no excuse, but it is dang hard.....just like being round smoking, drinking, dipping, and all the other "bad" stuff.....

I'm gonna have to stay away from this one cuz i already have a stick and need no more.....hope we get to a few hundred tonight.....


Oh and....naw i better not add this last little tidbit....


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Shooooot!!!!! Why am I on her bad side?
> 
> Who's Sharon?



Something to do with saying certain body parts were enhanced many moons ago....

See avatar,one with tongue stuck out


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Wasnt his nose he wanted pierced


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Branch I was not saying that within 10 years he would start cussing.  The way he has argued his case has been very lame especially since he keeps stating that folks that cuss are immature, if you read most of his post they are very immature.  He thinks that it is acceptable to say dang but not dam. How childish is that?
> 
> I don’t see how either of you interpreted my post the way that you did.



It was pretty easy to see why we misinterpreted my friend. SAy what you mean and mean what you say. I dont like to hear men , women , boys or girls cuss, it is the sign of a inmature, SIMPLE mind. I understand that some folks are around it all day.....I AM.........I sat and listened tomy co-workers one day for thirty minutes before \5 pm I counted 79 cuss words in 30 minutes........there were 30 GD's. But guess what ...I did not join in. I kept my mouth shut, and from that point on I stayed in my office til 5.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> I know
> 
> We all know how much you wanted that big 4ga nose piercing


 
I had an ear pierced back in the day. I also had hair back then , Had to lose the piercing cause it was a pain getting it snagged on the towel when I dried my hair.

Maybe I'll try it again, now that the hair isn't an issue....


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Wasnt his nose he wanted pierced


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Coming from you, I see that as a personal attack..



  Never!! 

But I do have you signed up for my next snake, gator, and other various assorted varmint catchin` class!!


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I had an ear pierced back in the day. I also had hair back then , Had to lose the piercing cause it was a pain getting it snagged on the towel when I dried my hair.
> 
> Maybe I'll try it again, now that the hair isn't an
> issue....



You use Nair now?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I had an ear pierced back in the day. I also had hair back then , Had to lose the piercing cause it was a pain getting it snagged on the towel when I dried my hair.
> 
> Maybe I'll try it again, now that the hair isn't an issue....



Oh NO!!!!  gonna use it as a extra antannae for the weather radar?


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Oh NO!!!!  gonna use it as a extra antannae for the weather radar?




How many antannaes he got now?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Oh NO!!!!  gonna use it as a extra antannae for the weather radar?


 
You know me too well.....

I thought about getting a radar scene tattooed on my chest, just to throw folks off...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> How many antannaes he got now?



I aint tellin


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> I aint tellin




I have a short wave antenna according to kenny


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> I have a short wave antenna according to kenny



TMI TMI


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

OK this simple mind thing has gotten to me......


Y'all (non cussers) say that cussing shows that you have a simple mind how come one of the smartest people i know cusses? He pretty much runs a big plastics company and could put that company into the ground with a click of a mouse, but instead he keeps it afloat......how simple of a mind does this man have?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> I have a short wave antenna according to kenny


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Something to do with saying certain body parts were enhanced many moons ago....
> 
> See avatar,one with tongue stuck out



I need a "scratch my noggin" smileyaconthingy.

I kinda figured that may be her..what'n sure...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I need a "scratch my noggin" smileyaconthingy.
> 
> I kinda figured that may be her..what'n sure...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Never!!
> 
> But I do have you signed up for my next snake, gator, and other various assorted varmint catchin` class!!



I like gator tail. They ain't a problem.


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I like gator tail. They ain't a problem.





Oh my!!!

You are adventurous


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife wants to comment on this thread but delton said she cant type around the censor


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


>


 
Dang, you've gotten quicker with them toes....


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I need a "scratch my noggin" smileyaconthingy.
> 
> I kinda figured that may be her..what'n sure...



She says she has the date wrote down and the curse words she said directed towards you...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Dang, you've gotten quicker with them toes....



yup  finally got into rehab for toe typers


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Well after reading this thread at the adivce of my loving, unattractive, pierced, smoking, cussing, inked, small-minded, immature wife... I have thoroughly decided that JerkBait owes me about $50 bucks for my wasted time and effort!!!!!!!!!  LOL

Having spent time in some of the worst places in the world, I neither care nor watch what I say much anymore....If it offends you keep, walking til your outta earshot! I really don't pay much attention to if people cuss or not....however those whose immediate reply to extreme circumstances is "well golly geepers", I immediately am concerned for their possible relation in mental development to Gomer Pyle!
 Smoking, is neither an attraction nor an unattraction for me simply a piece of whoever I happen  to be dealing with at that moment. Tats that tell stories about a person or their lives ( ones that have true personal meanings) can be neat, ones that you drunkenly got and don't even remember...well I could care less.
People who think their holier than thou, usually just aggravate me beyond all belief, if you don't have anything better to do with your time, head up here I always have something that needs doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nathan


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Dang, you've gotten quicker with them toes....



still making special brownies?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> still making special brownies?



yup  got a batch made this afternoon


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> She says she has the date wrote down and the curse words she said directed towards you...



Please forward.....and reasoning behind said ,dadgum ,allegations...


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> yup  got a batch made this afternoon


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> yup  got a batch made this afternoon




When you burned your finger did you say "Oh Poo Poo"?


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Please forward.....and reasoning behind said ,dadgum ,allegations...



When she first joined up...She was the original pot stirrer,look back at her post under screen name Butterfly


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> yup  got a batch made this afternoon






hey hugh when we gonna mke a run t the 1911 family???


I wonder what JerkBait thinks bout women who dip.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


>



theres a couple left ifn ya want some


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> hey hugh when we gonna mke a run t the 1911 family???
> 
> 
> I wonder what JerkBait thinks bout women who dip.....



 lord lets not start that one


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> When you burned your finger did you say "Oh Poo Poo"?



No, I'm a cusser rememner?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> hey hugh when we gonna mke a run t the 1911 family???
> 
> 
> I wonder what JerkBait thinks bout women who dip.....


 
We???


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> It was pretty easy to see why we misinterpreted my friend. SAy what you mean and mean what you say. I dont like to hear men , women , boys or girls cuss, it is the sign of a inmature, SIMPLE mind. I understand that some folks are around it all day.....I AM.........I sat and listened tomy co-workers one day for thirty minutes before \5 pm I counted 79 cuss words in 30 minutes........there were 30 GD's. But guess what ...I did not join in. I kept my mouth shut, and from that point on I stayed in my office til 5.



I said what I meant although I will admit that you might have to read all of my post before that one to know what I meant which jerkbait had.

I will agree that your co-workers sound simple minded. 

Like I said in one of my first post, to each their own as long as they respect those around them.  If I have the pleasure to meet you, you will not have to worry about be cussing because I will refrain from it out of respect from you.  I will say that during that meeting I hope a snake does not sneak on me because I might have to take a page out of muddy's book.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> lord lets not start that one



if i start a thread will you respond???


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> No, I'm a cusser rememner?



I remember...You nhelped convert my wife?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> We???



yes we,....i have to have someone ride shot gun....


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> if i start a thread will you respond???


 
Is it gonna be a lemon flavored blue candle brownie thread???


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> if i start a thread will you respond???




Im in.....I like women who dip...curse,smoke,have piercings,tattoos and other bad habits!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> if i start a thread will you respond???


sure why not 



PAPPILLION said:


> I remember...You nhelped convert my wife?


danged toe typos


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> OK this simple mind thing has gotten to me......
> 
> 
> Y'all (non cussers) say that cussing shows that you have a simple mind how come one of the smartest people i know cusses? He pretty much runs a big plastics company and could put that company into the ground with a click of a mouse, but instead he keeps it afloat......how simple of a mind does this man have?



Welp, that just goes to show ya you don't know any smart people.  Just kidding.

(and be advised-Im not condeming cursers here cause I used to be one of the worst- and I don't cuss any more but I'm still immature)-

But maturity and smarts and money are all mutually exclusive.

I had a next door neihboor who was a radiologist when I was growing up.  The guy was brilliant, had oodles of money, and was as mature as a 4 year old.

And my brother's old boss had oooooooooooooooodles of money- this guy spent TWO MILLION A MONTH (don't ask me on what, as it would give his identity away)...but he was dumb as a brick and mature as a 13 year old.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, im back. had to go tell some people on the street not to cuss.

so whats up? yall kick the habit yet?


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> sure why not
> 
> danged toe typos



You,Youns,Yall,All You All,whatever


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

yup us simple-minded cussers that can explain how and why electricity works to the confoundment of our college educated non-cussing supervisors. It's such a good thing that all us immature and irresponsible cussers have such excellent supervision that can elegantly and without cussing exit the shop and continue to mind the store from their office! While we continue to work ! oh and don't forget that while I cuss, drink, smoke, etc etc, I also carry a ccw almost everywhere i go. Just another demerit against me I reckon, oh well!
Nathan


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> And my brother's old boss had oooooooooooooooodles of money- this guy spent TWO MILLION A MONTH (don't ask me on what, as it would give his identity away)...but he was dumb as a brick and mature as a 13 year old.


 
That sounds like Ted Turner....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> When she first joined up...She was the original pot stirrer,look back at her post under screen name Butterfly



I'm bumfoozled on this one...

Tell 'er I'm sorry. I'm use to sayin that when I don't know what the heck is goin on...


----------



## funandgun (Mar 24, 2008)

Why did I get censored earlier?  

This particular thread isn't worth a cuss!!! hehehe


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> (don't ask me on what, as it would give his identity away)...but he was dumb as a brick and mature as a 13 year old.




what did he spend his money on?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 24, 2008)

Here you go nicole...


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I'm bumfoozled on this one...
> 
> Tell 'er I'm sorry. I'm use to sayin that when I don't know what the heck is goin on...




She says just say Oh Poo Poo and yall two will be good!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

priveye said:


> Here you go nicole...



 get some Krylon and paint that baby up for me


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

new question:

why are people who cuss so sensitive?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> Im in.....I like women who dip...curse,smoke,have piercings,tattoos and other bad habits!


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> new question:
> 
> why are people who cuss so sensitive?



It all starts in the womb...Did for me anyway???!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> new question:
> 
> why are people who cuss so sensitive?


 

*WHO YOU CALLIN SENSITIVE ????*


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

PAPPILLION said:


> She says just say Oh Poo Poo and yall two will be good!



Oh Poo Poo

There!! I said it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> *WHO YOU CALLIN SENSITIVE ????*



dang now, don't get yer drawers in a wad


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> new question:
> 
> why are people who cuss so sensitive?



well its simple beneath the hardened rough exterior, inside we're all just simple-minded, immature beings screaming for affection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Nathan


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> well its simple beneath the hardened rough exterior, inside we're all just simple-minded, immature beings screaming for affection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nathan



Im here for you brother....


----------



## BKA (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> Well after reading this thread at the adivce of my loving, unattractive, pierced, smoking, cussing, inked, small-minded, immature wife... I have thoroughly decided that JerkBait owes me about $50 bucks for my wasted time and effort!!!!!!!!!  LOL
> 
> Having spent time in some of the worst places in the world, I neither care nor watch what I say much anymore....If it offends you keep, walking til your outta earshot! I really don't pay much attention to if people cuss or not....however those whose immediate reply to extreme circumstances is "well golly geepers", I immediately am concerned for their possible relation in mental development to Gomer Pyle!
> Smoking, is neither an attraction nor an unattraction for me simply a piece of whoever I happen  to be dealing with at that moment. Tats that tell stories about a person or their lives ( ones that have true personal meanings) can be neat, ones that you drunkenly got and don't even remember...well I could care less.
> ...



Excellent post!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> well its simple beneath the hardened rough exterior, inside we're all just simple-minded, immature beings screaming for affection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nathan


 

I knew you had a sensitive side......


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

i know. 

yall just dont know how to communicate. especially on here since you cant cuss.....

im sorry. 

ill be offering a communication class. pm me if youd like to sign up.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i know.
> 
> yall just dont know how to communicate. especially on here since you cant cuss.....
> 
> ...


 
I've seen your commo's on the PF.

No thanks.....


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2018413#post2018413


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> new question:
> 
> why are people who cuss so sensitive?



why do we have to answer to people who think they are better than us???


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> That sounds like Ted Turner....



Nope, old teddy is quite frugal actually...he is a dern cusser however.  Dern him.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i know.
> 
> yall just dont know how to communicate. especially on here since you cant cuss.....
> 
> ...



before or after the fines for the trespassing?


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

another stray thought...... if cussing is a sign of a small vocabulary how does that equate with my knowing cuss words in 4 different languages??????( English, Spanish, Hangul, Ukrainian/Russian)
Nathan


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2008)

Dear Lord, my first chance to log on and really read since 6:45 am this morning and I see this?  

My thoughts.....

1.  Bashing women who drop shampoo bottles on their toes is not cool in my book.   

2. Women, like men choose to be who they are and someone out there will love them for who they are, no matter who thinks what of them. 

3. Her1911 and I seem to be on about the same level with the occasional cussing, smoking and dropping of shampoo bottles.  Sans the ink, which I've been thinking about, we don't seem to have signs hung around our necks proclaiming "Doesn't play well with others".   I don't blow smoke in other people's faces, I don't cuss when kids are around or people that I don't know how they feel about it and I don't throw shampoo bottles at people to make them cuss.  

4. My Daddy has always told me, if you don't like me or don't like what I stand for, then don't worry about it and be on your way.  You don't have to darken my door or park your feet under my table. 

If you don't wanna hear a foul-mouthed woman then don't come to my house right now because between the mammoth-sized skeeters, the blankets of pollen and my sinus troubles, you just might be sent home with your tail tucked between your legs while I light another cig and wave "buh-bye" to you with my middle finger while perusing my collection of possible ink to be placed where ever in the heck I so choose to have it put.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I knew you had a sensitive side......



Shhh...don't tell anyone...... you'll ruin my rep man!
Nathan


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

WOOHOOO Tbug to the rescue!!!!  You Tell 'Em SISTA!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> get some Krylon and paint that baby up for me


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord, my first chance to log on and really read since 6:45 am this morning and I see this?
> 
> My thoughts.....
> 
> ...


 
Now that's a woman.......


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

priveye said:


>



now that right there will fit in just perfect  
Thanks Priveye!!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> another stray thought...... if cussing is a sign of a small vocabulary how does that equate with my knowing cuss words in 4 different languages??????( English, Spanish, Hangul, Ukrainian/Russian)
> Nathan



That's a talent, but one ya don't want to share with your momma.

Almost every curse word in the English languge is actually an anceint version of English (I think is is called Anglos)...

When the king of france took over England many many many years ago, he banned all anglos (now english) words that meant (poo, male parts, attempting arrival from the stork) because he thought the English were a "nasty breed"...and ever since then they have been curse words.

So there!  If you curse, you are just using a very ancient language!  Sounds educated to me!


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> now that right there will fit in just perfect
> Thanks Priveye!!!


 
Yeah, but if you get a little to much squeezins in you, ya just might forget and spit on your BDU's.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> why do we have to answer to people who think they are better than us???



see what im talkin about? older people who cuss and defend cussing encourage young guys like rem710. he thinks its cool to cuss and join arms with yall to fight the jerkbait. way to go "adults". way to lead a good example.


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord, my first chance to log on and really read since 6:45 am this morning and I see this?
> 
> My thoughts.....
> 
> ...


No shampoo on a rope?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Yeah, but if you get a little to much squeezins in you, ya just might forget and spit on your BDU's.....



I doubt thats the worst they've seen


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> WOOHOOO Tbug to the rescue!!!!  You Tell 'Em SISTA!!!



You absolutely DO NOT mess with a woman who was raised by true Scarletts! 

I have an aunt, who has mastered the art and taught me at a very young age how to politely tell a person off without them even realizing it until about 30 minutes after you've dismissed them from the conversation. No cussing necessary. 

I think I'll politely dismiss myself from this conversation and retire to my boudoir!


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> see what im talkin about? older people who cuss and defend cussing encourage young guys like rem710. he thinks its cool to cuss and join arms with yall to fight the jerkbait. way to go "adults". way to lead a good example.


 
You are full of yourself aren't you.

Tell em' what we've held your feet to the fire for Remmy, just so he can deflate and come down off of the ceiling.

What is that word that JT uses all of the time???


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Resica said:


> No shampoo on a rope?



leaky bottles


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

i know yall hold him accountable for not dipping. thats great. but hes defending the cursers. is that great?


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> leaky bottles


hang er.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 24, 2008)

ROCKRIVERDUDE said:


> that's why they say opinions are like something else, everybody has one and I can respect yours. Do you have a problem with mine? Were you ever in the USN? If not , don't talk out of school.



The USN? You mean the USMC's water taxi service,right?
As for cussing a Squid has nothing on a Jar Head, no one cusses like a Marine. I gave up profanity years ago, US Marine or not, I gave it up and don't like to hear it now.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> I doubt thats the worst they've seen



true nuff...some of my old bdu's a lil spit would likely be the safest thing on them!!!!


As far as corrupting and encouraging Rem710...you need to keep a closer eye on that boy to begin with!  LOL

And If'n I felt the need to corrupt youth...I'd teach them the fun stuff that our kind, gentle loving gooberment taught me...I wouldn't bother with something simple like cussing! 
Nathan


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> I said what I meant although I will admit that you might have to read all of my post before that one to know what I meant which jerkbait had.
> 
> I will agree that your co-workers sound simple minded.
> 
> Like I said in one of my first post, to each their own as long as they respect those around them.  If I have the pleasure to meet you, you will not have to worry about be cussing because I will refrain from it out of respect from you.  I will say that during that meeting I hope a snake does not sneak on me because I might have to take a page out of muddy's book.



Dont get me wrong...........Im talking about a HABIT nothing more than that.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 24, 2008)

Why ya gotta try and judge everyone?


I haven't met TBug but if she is anything like Nic, then she is A OK in my book, cause Nic is one of the nicest person I have ever met.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

If I know someone is offended by language I do try and tone it down some, and I try to watch my mouth around kids and such, but I ain't always successful.
Nathan


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> Why ya gotta try and judge everyone?
> 
> 
> I haven't met TBug but if she is anything like Nic, then she is A OK in my book, cause Nic is one of the nicest person I have ever met.



Aww gee thanks!!  
Yanno I just dig that helmet


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> see what im talkin about? older people who cuss and defend cussing encourage young guys like rem710. he thinks its cool to cuss and join arms with yall to fight the jerkbait. way to go "adults". way to lead a good example.



FYI, I have said something to many people in woody's chat room for cussing when there were kids in the chat room.  There's several people on here that I'm sure will vouch for that.  If I'm not mistaken Rem710 has been in there several times when I've said something.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> FYI, I have said something to many people in woody's chat room for cussing when there were kids in the chat room.  There's several people on here that I'm sure will vouch for that.  If I'm not mistaken Rem710 has been in there several times when I've said something.


Yup Steven you're a respectable man! Its good to know ya


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> If I know someone is offended by language I do try and tone it down some, and I try to watch my mouth around kids and such, but I ain't always successful.
> Nathan



Why not?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> FYI, I have said something to many people in woody's chat room for cussing when there were kids in the chat room.  There's several people on here that I'm sure will vouch for that.  If I'm not mistaken Rem710 has been in there several times when I've said something.




well good for you. 

first post where you havent "personally attacked me"




o wait, im not as sensitive as the cussers.....


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> see what im talkin about? older people who cuss and defend cussing encourage young guys like rem710. he thinks its cool to cuss and join arms with yall to fight the jerkbait. way to go "adults". way to lead a good example.



well the adults on here are not the ones who got me cursing.....I don't cuz round my grandparents, mother, sister, nephews.....just the guys....


I think i'm going to continue to suss just for you jerkbait


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> I think i'm going to continue to suss just for you jerkbait



Only after you've finished your spelling homework there young grasshopper!


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Resica said:


> Why not?


Why am i not always successful?  Cause I ain't worried about always being polite, I factor telling the truth more so when you act in certain ways you eventually end up having the appropriate label applied!
Nathan


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Only after you've finished your spelling homework there young grasshopper!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> see what im talkin about? older people who cuss and defend cussing encourage young guys like rem710. he thinks its cool to cuss and join arms with yall to fight the jerkbait. way to go "adults". way to lead a good example.





60Grit said:


> You are full of yourself aren't you.
> 
> Tell em' what we've held your feet to the fire for Remmy, just so he can deflate and come down off of the ceiling.
> 
> What is that word that JT uses all of the time???



dipping
smoking
cursing
dipping
dipping
drinking

what else?? I know there is more.....

oh and its like you've said its not the adults fault i cuss its my fault....remember no one can make me do anything


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> I think i'm going to continue to suss just for you jerkbait



then youll be one more step closer to being cool right?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Only after you've finished your spelling homework there young grasshopper!



i'm simple minded.....


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> If I know someone is offended by language I do try and tone it down some, and I try to watch my mouth around kids and such, but I ain't always successful.
> Nathan




People can cuss to their hearts content around me. I dont' care...

But ya would not be around my kids for long before ya got an earful from me.  Just ask some of my relitives.


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> People can cuss to their hearts content around me. I dont' care...
> 
> But ya would not be around my kids for long before ya got an earful from me.  Just ask some of my relitives.



What he said.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well good for you.
> 
> first post where you havent "personally attacked me"
> 
> ...



Now that is a funny post right there.  I haven't personally attacked you at all, if I had I'm sure I would have been baned by now.  I've only tried to explain that the approach you have used is a poor approach.  And as many have stated the way you attack several people in this thread is a lot worse than saying most cuss words.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> People can cuss to their hearts content around me. I dont' care...
> 
> But ya would not be around my kids for long before ya got an earful from me.  Just ask some of my relitives.



Na don't cuss round kids, not intentionally


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> People can cuss to their hearts content around me. I dont' care...
> 
> But ya would not be around my kids for long before ya got an earful from me.  Just ask some of my relitives.



Thats pretty much the way I am, but I wont listen for long if its just me, I usually just fade out and move on.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> FYI, I have said something to many people in woody's chat room for cussing when there were kids in the chat room.  There's several people on here that I'm sure will vouch for that.  If I'm not mistaken Rem710 has been in there several times when I've said something.


actually i think i have gotten the talk before....how ya doing CLYD 


JerkBait said:


> well good for you.
> 
> first post where you havent "personally attacked me"
> 
> ...


don't forget simple minded


JerkBait said:


> then youll be one more step closer to being cool right?


ya know i wanna be just like you when i grow up.....mature...complex...can point out everything wrong with everyone


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Yup Steven you're a respectable man! Its good to know ya



Thanks Nic, same to you and Nat.

We need to get together and have a beer and cuss a spell some time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Thanks Nic, same to you and Nat.
> 
> We need to get together and have a beer and cuss a spell some time.


Sounds like a plan  Got a lotta cussin to catch up on


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

yup Steven sound slike a plan...add a few beers and I can prolly conjure up few words you aint heard  lol
Nathan


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Now that is a funny post right there.  I haven't personally attacked you at all, if I had I'm sure I would have been baned by now.  I've only tried to explain that the approach you have used is a poor approach.  And as many have stated the way you attack several people in this thread is a lot worse than saying most cuss words.





I got to thinking here...is he judging PEOPLE or ACTIONS? (I don't know, I have not read all 360 posts)

If I say I think it is horrible for someone to stick someone with a knife, am I judging one individual person, or the action?

As I Christian, I am taught to judge actions, but not people.

If I thought it was wrong to judge actions, I would be a liberal.  (mentality of: hey, go ahead and do what ever makes ya feel good!).

It's a fine line:

People who curse are dumb.

vs

Cursing is an dumb thing to do.


We all do dumb things since we are human.  So you should condem a person for doing something dumb.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> can point out everything wrong with everyone



i havent pointed out any wrong with anyone on this forum. all the wrong has been told or admitted by the member. in my first post i simply stated that i think cussing is unattractive and i dont understand why anyone feels the need to do it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lemme ask this.  

Are you saying you have never broken the half inch drive socket that was on the end of the 3 foot breaker bar that you had all the force you could possibly muster, thereby sending your fingers right down onto the concrete at a high rate of speed?  And, you managed to keep your tongue?  

As a high schooler, I do see quite a lot of "distasteful" cussing.  As in, somebody striving to put 14 cuss words into a 15 word sentence or such.  There isn't an excuse for that.  

But come on, there are times certain words just need to be said.  I have found that it actually slows your blood loss from the remnants of your knuckles.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> actually i think i have gotten the talk before....how ya doing CLYD
> 
> don't forget simple minded
> 
> ya know i wanna be just like you when i grow up.....mature...complex...can point out everything wrong with everyone



NO you've got to be joking right.  You mean that an evil cusser has scorned someone for cussing.

Speaking of Clyd how's blue doing I haven't seen him around in a while but I haven't had much time to hit up the chat room either.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i havent pointed out any wrong with anyone on this forum. all the wrong has been told or admitted by the member. in my first post i simply stated that i think cussing is unattractive and i dont understand why anyone feels the need to do it.



where in that post did i bring up this forum????I believe your the one who did........



well someone talkin bout Christ offends someone are we to stop talkin bout Him???


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Lemme ask this.
> 
> Are you saying you have never broken the half inch drive socket that was on the end of the 3 foot breaker bar that you had all the force you could possibly muster, thereby sending your fingers right down onto the concrete at a high rate of speed?  And, you managed to keep your tongue?
> 
> ...



 thats the darned Gods honest truth right thar!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> NO you've got to be joking right.  You mean that an evil cusser has scorned someone for cussing.
> 
> Speaking of Clyd how's blue doing I haven't seen him around in a while but I haven't had much time to hit up the chat room either.



man the chat room has been so dull i've forgot all about it...i hope he is doing good


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Lemme ask this.
> 
> Are you saying you have never broken the half inch drive socket that was on the end of the 3 foot breaker bar that you had all the force you could possibly muster, thereby sending your fingers right down onto the concrete at a high rate of speed?  And, you managed to keep your tongue?



i have cussed plenty of times before. years ago. when it seemed cool.

but heres the thing:

i started to stop and listen to "men" and "women" when they talked. i listened to them cuss and began to realize how immature and disrespectful it sounded. so i stopped cussing. i dont see the need for it and no one on here yet has been able to give me a good reason for it. its simply tastelss.

i think that if some civilized people would start stopping and listening to others curse then they would also realize that it sounds ridiculous.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Lemme ask this.
> 
> Are you saying you have never broken the half inch drive socket that was on the end of the 3 foot breaker bar that you had all the force you could possibly muster, thereby sending your fingers right down onto the concrete at a high rate of speed?  And, you managed to keep your tongue?
> 
> ...



I think that is what happened when the first time I cussed around my ole man and he laughed instead of chewing me out.


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Ya feelinz a bit dumbed down now, huh Ken?



I was feeling a bit dumbed down , like the rest of the smoking , dipping, drinking , tatooed , illiterate rednecks on this thread Finally figured out I was in pretty good company  Muddy I didn't feel as much that way as our "Guide " did yesterday morning! 

Yes I know I'm about an hour behind on this post , but I had to go work for a minute


Ken


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> well someone talkin bout Christ offends someone are we to stop talkin bout Him???



maybe some should start obeying him instead of talking about him? then yall wouldnt have to spend all day validating vulgar mouths.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> I was feeling a bit dumbed down , like the rest of the smoking , dipping, drinking , tatooed , illiterate rednecks on this thread Finally figured out I was in pretty good company  Muddy I didn't feel as much that way as our "Guide " did yesterday morning!
> 
> Yes I know I'm about an hour behind on this post , but I had to go work for a minute
> 
> ...




At least we know how to right the ship now...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

Mr. JerkBait,

You sait the best thing through out this post....all it is one word.....taste.....you say its tasteless...some think the smokers, dippers, drinkers, cusses, racers, redneck, gangster, rockers, geeks are tasteless.....are they really? are you tasteless because of things you do? Am i tasteless cuz someone is offended by my Dixie outfitter shirt? or My NRA shirt?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> maybe some should start obeying him instead of talking about him? then yall wouldnt have to spend all day validating vulgar mouths.



Well you have one relationship with Christ and i have another....yes i sin and i am nowhere near perfect, but where in this thread have i called anyone out on sin????


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> Mr. JerkBait,
> 
> You sait the best thing through out this post....all it is one word.....taste.....you say its tasteless...some think the smokers, dippers, drinkers, cusses, racers, redneck, gangster, rockers, geeks are tasteless.....are they really? are you tasteless because of things you do? Am i tasteless cuz someone is offended by my Dixie outfitter shirt? or My NRA shirt?



this thread is about cussing. thats what i think is tasteless. along with the women passing gas....


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i have cussed plenty of times before. years ago. when it seemed cool.
> 
> but heres the thing:
> 
> ...



Hey you do have a point here.  The way some folks cuss (including me) is not appropriate.  When I was younger I cussed like you wouldn't believe.  As I got old and more mature I dropped a lot of cuss words that I used to use daily, don't get me wrong if you catch me at the wrong time or mess with my family there is no telling what you will here come out of my mouth.  I agree the way some people talk is a disgrace but using the other words for dang, crap, and etc should not be an issue. 

In the end like I said in the beginning to each their own.  Neither you nor I have the right to judge others.  We can try to enlighten them but when doing so you MUST use the right approach or it will backfire on you worse than you could ever imagine.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> this thread is about cussing. thats what i think is tasteless. along with the women passing gas....


 
Oh, now we're chastizing God given bodily functions.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> this thread is about cussing. thats what i think is tasteless. along with the women passing gas....


 

I think it is time us simple minded people leave you alone to tell us what is wrong with the world tomorrow


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> or it will backfire on you worse than you could ever imagine.



i think its been a job well done.   kept the forum busy all day. 

7 pages in one day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Oh, now we're chastizing God given bodily functions.



eh, it happens 


BACK BLAST AREA CLEAR!!!


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

you know all this talking about it, think Ill simple Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----, cuss and then run out a pick up some more smokes while Im on the way to get me some new INK!!!  loL
Nathan


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> you know all this talking about it, think Ill simple Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----, cuss and then run out a pick up some more smokes while Im on the way to get me some new INK!!!  loL
> Nathan



Don't forget Nic's dip and some new ear rings..


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



His1911 said:


> you know all this talking about it, think Ill simple Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----, cuss and then run out a pick up some more smokes while Im on the way to get me some new INK!!! loL
> Nathan


 
Dang it...what the heck does that dadgum acronym TAC mean...?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Dang it...what the heck does that dadgum acronym TAC mean...?



typing around the censor. the cussers just cant express themselves any other way.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Dang it...what the heck does that dadgum acronym TAC mean...?




I wondered the same thing, although there are other acronyms I could pass along.LOL
Nathan


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> typing around the censor. the cussers just cant express themselves any other Edited to remove TAC way.


 
What was that you said??


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> What was that you said??


I cant tell ya Hugh it keeps TACing me  lol

although it wasn't concerning for unlawful carnal knowledge  lol. Which was an acronym used by British police forces during the Victorian Period
Nathan


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2008)

yall go up and read gunners announcement at the top of the forum


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



JerkBait said:


> typing around the censor. the cussers just cant express themselves any other way.


 
OIC...that is the auto function and any word or phrase can be put in and the system removes an undesirable typed word on an auto basis and replaces it with the desired word or phrase...it used to say "idiotidiotidiot" or "pinkytoepinkytoepinkytoe"...

I honestly had no idea it meant *T*yping *A*round *C*ensor...I had some really choice "other" meanings that I thought it meant... 

Thanks for the info...


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey yall we might need to lay off the TAC before the admins come in and shut us down.  I know it is being done to be cute but the mods do have a job to do and letting us get away with it here wouldn't be right to the ones that have been scorned in the past for it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Nathan got TAC'd for flatulence slang thats all


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like JT beat me to it.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Hey yall we might need to lay off the TAC before the admins come in and shut us down.  I know it is being done to be cute but the mods do have a job to do and letting us get away with it here wouldn't be right to the ones that have been scorned in the past for it.



I actually wasn't trying to get a tac, wasn't being cute simply didn't think a commonly used term for flatulence would be considered inappropriate language.
Nathan


----------



## slugnut (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Nathan got TAC'd for flatulence slang thats all



flatulence like gas?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Did he say Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ---- ? or something...



 YES!!!!


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Nathan got TAC'd for flatulence slang thats all



Sure he did.


----------



## slugnut (Mar 24, 2008)

how did we go from women cussing to talking about poots?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

Just say vapors....


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> I actually wasn't trying to get a tac, wasn't being cute simply didn't think a commonly used term for flatulence would be considered inappropriate language.
> Nathan



I'm surpised at that one as well.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> What was that you said??



i said, "it says typing around the censor. cussers cant express themselves any other way."

thats what i said.

(and if TAC pops up again then this system is screwed up cause u havent said anything to edit)


----------



## Bruz (Mar 24, 2008)

Jerkbait,

This is one of the most arrogant threads I've ever read. It's a good thing that I and mine will be judged by HIM and not pretenders like you.

Good Luck with that by the way,

Robert


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i said, "it says typing around the censor. cussers cant express themselves any other way."
> 
> thats what i said.
> 
> (and if TAC pops up again then this system is screwed up cause u havent said anything to edit)



sorry we can;t help but having a small vocabluary n all


----------



## rumcreek (Mar 24, 2008)

*rejection notice*



JerkBait said:


> What is it with women cussing?
> 
> I think it is the most un-attractive thing in the world.
> 
> ...



Dang Jerkbait, Don't get so upset because an attractive smoking woman tells you what she thinks about you. Maybe she just thinks do-gooders are un-attractive.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i said, "it says typing around the censor. cussers cant express themselves any other Edited to remove TAC way."
> 
> thats what i said.


 

That's what I thought you said....

Shame, shame, shame.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

Bruz said:


> Jerkbait,
> 
> This is one of the most arrogant threads I've ever read. It's a good thing that I and mine will be judged by HIM and not pretenders like you.
> 
> ...



i havent judged anyone. im just saying that i dont understand why people cuss. 

and then the cursers got sensitive.


----------



## slugnut (Mar 24, 2008)

Bruz said:


> Jerkbait,
> 
> This is one of the most arrogant threads I've ever read. It's a good thing that I and mine will be judged by HIM and not pretenders like you.
> 
> ...



well said bruz


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

Jerk you need to quit with the TAC now you are the one that started the thread about how trashy it is.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> That's what I thought you said....
> 
> Shame, shame, shame.....



man you are doing that! or jimbo is! hahaha real funny.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> man you are doing that! or that Edited to remove TAC jimbo is! hahaha real funny.....


 
Who is jimbo??

You get a little punchy when it get's late, don't you???


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

ok yall answer this. why cant i voice my opinion without everyone becoming defensive, and sensitive?

why cant you say, i cuss because it makes me feel good. or, youre right, i shouldnt cuss? 

instead everyone is mad at me for starting a good debate.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Who is jimbo??
> 
> You get a little punchy when it get's late, don't you???



well you get invisible dont you? o wait, youve been invisible all day havent you!

dont like the green light?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> ok yall answer this. why cant i voice my opinion without everyone becoming defensive, and sensitive?
> 
> why cant you say, i cuss because it makes me feel good. or, youre right, i shouldnt cuss?
> 
> instead everyone is mad at me for starting a good debate.


 

Is someone getting a bit sensitive???


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> glad JerkBait started this thread as I would suppose it has had a brief bit of educational value...


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> ok yall answer this. why cant i voice my opinion without everyone becoming defensive, and sensitive?
> 
> why cant you say, i cuss because it makes me feel good. or, youre right, i shouldnt cuss?
> 
> instead everyone is mad at me for starting a good debate.



In the beginning all we did was state our opinion that it should be to each their own and you started pitching a fit that got everyone worked up.  Oh and yes it was fun getting you worked up.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Is someone getting a bit sensitive???



no. if i was id be on invisible mode like you....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> ok yall answer this. why cant i voice my opinion without everyone becoming defensive, and sensitive?
> 
> why cant you say, i cuss because it makes me feel good. or, youre right, i shouldnt cuss?
> 
> instead everyone is mad at me for starting a good debate.



Hey, it sure turned into somethin interesting, I'll give ya that...

I'm woman enough to admit I've cussed. Used to A LOT. Don't do it unless it slips or I'm mad and have a pillow close by to cuss into  Somehow I dont think the pillow minds


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> In the beginning all we did was state our opinion that it should be to each their own and you started pitching a fit that got everyone worked up.  Oh and yes it was fun getting you worked up.



where did i get worked up? i dont recall.....


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> no. if i was id be on the Edited to remove TAC invisible mode like you....


 
I have no idea what ur talking about...


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> where did i get worked up? i dont recall.....



Wow that is the same thing that I've said when you said that I was sensitive.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I have no idea what ur talking about...



hahahahahaha. thats good. you can buy me a biscuit sat. morning at claudes.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> Wow that is the same thing that I've said when you said that I was sensitive.



ok then i/we give....


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



JerkBait said:


> no. if i was id be on invisible mode like you....


 
Hey now...I stay on invisible mode too...but it don't mean nothin' 'cause I am on most folks' ignore lists anyways...besides, even on invisible mode, the mods and admins can always see ya...they are like magical beings from another planet or something...you know like them dudes that come through the gate on Stargate...


----------



## slugnut (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> hahahahahaha. thats good. you can buy me a biscuit sat. morning at claudes.



that will really make you have the poots that place is plumb nasty


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey I am sensitive, offended, or any thing actually I'm having a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL
Nothing makes for more fun than good ole post stirring  LOL
Nathan


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

slugnut said:


> that will really make you have the poots that place is plumb nasty



careful. the claude-ites will have your head!


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2008)

His1911 said:


> Hey I am sensitive, offended, or any thing actually I'm having a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL
> Nothing makes for more fun than good ole post stirring  LOL
> Nathan



Ya got that right.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

im just glad that i could share the day with you all. otherwise today would have sucked....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> im just glad that i could share the day with you all. otherwise today would have sucked....



its been fun, and hey, I think my vocabulary grew by a few words


----------



## slugnut (Mar 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> careful. the claude-ites will have your head!



why for talkin bout how they say they stole the recipe from martians biscuits but aint nothing close to them? or for buying bbq sauce instead of making there own?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

i just hope now i can sell all of my wild game dinner tickets! maybe theyll sell out cause all of you would like to come cuss me out!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 24, 2008)

slugnut said:


> why for talkin bout how they say they stole the recipe from martians biscuits but aint nothing close to them? or for buying bbq sauce instead of making there own?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



Her1911 said:


> its been fun, and hey, I think my vocabulary grew by a few words


 
Yep...and it made me reconsider a few things...for instance I have raised my bar a little because of this thread...

Now in my eyes the only time it is acceptable for a woman to "cuss" around me is if she first removes the Camel filterless from her lip so's I can clearly understand her... (stolen from Foxworthy of course but still a good 'un)...

And on another bar raising note...I will now allow my woman to...ahem..."pass gas" under the covers so long as she promises not to yell out that she is gonna spit up in the air just before she does it...that way I will not innocently and unsuspectingly pull the covers over head...



JerkBait, you need to get into public education...these are all things that all young 'uns should grow up knowin' as a matter of pure survival...


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> And on another bar raising note...I will now allow my woman to...ahem..."pass gas" under the covers so long as she promises not to yell out that she is gonna spit up in the air just before she does it...that way I will not innocently and unsuspectingly pull the covers over head...



Will your wife be ok with that?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 24, 2008)

*...*



Resica said:


> Will your wife be ok with that?


 
woman...wife...you know what I mean man...


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Mar 25, 2008)

Cussin Is Nothin More Than A Bad Habit That Really Can Be Corrected Quite Easily.......quit Doin It. Unless You Drop An Anvil On Your Toe....then You Kinda Get A Pass For That One. Cussin Is Bad Enough, But I Cant Stand It When Folks Let It Fly In Public In Front Of Men, Women, Or Children...as If It Were Just A Okay To Say What Ya Want Cause Its Their Right In Front Of An Innocent 8 Year Old. People Cuss Mainly For Attention. I Say Just Go Out Somewhere You Want And Just Say Every Word You Want To In The Book As Loud As You Want For Say...30 Minutes, After About 3...most Folks Would Realize How Stupid They Sound.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 25, 2008)

*...*



BRANCHWYNN said:


> Cussin Is Nothin More Than A Bad Habit That Really Can Be Corrected Quite Easily.......quit Doin It. Unless You Drop An Anvil On Your Toe....then You Kinda Get A Pass For That One. Cussin Is Bad Enough, But I Cant Stand It When Folks Let It Fly In Public In Front Of Men, Women, Or Children...as If It Were Just A Okay To Say What Ya Want Cause Its Their Right In Front Of An Innocent 8 Year Old. People Cuss Mainly For Attention. I Say Just Go Out Somewhere You Want And Just Say Every Word You Want To In The Book As Loud As You Want For Say...30 Minutes, After About 3...most Folks Would Realize How Stupid They Sound.


 
I think his1911 already covered the points you raise...something along the lines of the fact that the pendulum swings both ways...


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 25, 2008)

slugnut said:


> why for talkin bout how they say they stole the recipe from martians biscuits but aint nothing close to them? or for buying bbq sauce instead of making there own?


 
Hey Slugtrail,

You gotta beef about someone's business take it to another thread, or take it to the counter. They do a good breakfast and if you don't like it, don't eat there.


----------



## leroy (Mar 25, 2008)

theres a difference in someone that lets one slip now and again and someone who cant complete two sentences without some sort of cussing and you see more and more of the this in public IMHO. But I cant belive the amount of folks in this thread who are almost proud of their cussing.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

BRANCHWYNN said:


> Cussin Is Nothin More Than A Bad Habit That Really Can Be Corrected Quite Easily.......quit Doin It. Unless You Drop An Anvil On Your Toe....then You Kinda Get A Pass For That One. Cussin Is Bad Enough, But I Cant Stand It When Folks Let It Fly In Public In Front Of Men, Women, Or Children...as If It Were Just A Okay To Say What Ya Want Cause Its Their Right In Front Of An Innocent 8 Year Old. People Cuss Mainly For Attention. I Say Just Go Out Somewhere You Want And Just Say Every Word You Want To In The Book As Loud As You Want For Say...30 Minutes, After About 3...most Folks Would Realize How Stupid They Sound.



youre right it can be corrected easily.  just stop. and hopefully folks will realize how they sound....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

leroy said:


> But I cant belive the amount of folks in this thread who are almost proud of their cussing.




thats what im saying. 

its cool to cuss and cool to try and beat up on jerkbait.....


----------



## marknga (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I missed this one during its infancy, so I just spent the best part of the morning reading thru it. Some very valid points are made and were made several times. I agree that cursing is too much "accepted" in todays society and to hear young folks spat such filth is disturbing. But this has been discussed in detail already so with that being said:

"What the french, toast?"

"Who you calling cootie queen you you LINT LICKER?"

The world needs more Orbit Gum so we would all have cleaner mouths.

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 25, 2008)

its interesting how whenever someone gives their opinion on a bad habit they get judged as being judgmental or holier than thou....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> its interesting how whenever someone gives their opinion on a bad habit they get judged as being judgmental or holier than thou....



How long were ya wandering around wondering and pondering this??


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> How long were ya wandering around wondering and pondering this??





my simple mind had to go home, bust my knuckles on a break job, sleep on it, and skip breakfast...


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 25, 2008)

cmghunter said:


> You bashing others for your dislikes is worse than a woman cussing anytime.Also your analogy of trying to use any racial comments to justify your thread is truely absurd.
> And yes from time to time i let the cussing slip also.
> If you feel convicted not to cuss then don't.
> But those that do may not feel the same conviction as you.



I agree completely 

Jerkbait, maybe you should read the bible... "Judge not, lest you be judged"  "He who is without sin cast the first stone"

You can't just assume that because something is your opinion, it is right, maybe you are WRONG  

This is what I think of your opinion:

http://www.cmt.com/videos/montgomery-gentry/164472/what-do-ya-think-about-that.jhtml

To each his own


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> my simple mind had to go home, bust my knuckles on a break job, sleep on it, and skip breakfast...





aww need a band aid?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I agree completely
> 
> Jerkbait, maybe you should read the bible... "Judge not, lest you be judged"  "He who is without sin cast the first stone"
> 
> ...



Honestly, who cares. There are much more important things to worry about than what WORDS are coming out of someone's mouth. I can understand you not wanting your kids to hear these words, and that's fine, but people have to right to do and say as they'd like, and personally, I'll admit, I don't have a clean mouth, but for someone to say I'm ignorant or uneducated because of this is pure stupidity. 

I find "curse" words to be good adjectives sometimes.

Get over it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2008)

Fine then, I want everyone who is offended by cussing to be forewarned well in advance.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Fine then, I want everyone who is offended by cussing to be forewarned well in advance.



What happened?


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 25, 2008)

do-do


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 25, 2008)

My wife will cuss every once in a while and I think it's funny.  A woman that cusses all the time is not very attractive to me.

Darrell


----------



## Stingray23 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I dont have an issue with anyone cussing as long as they are not subjecting strangers to it....
> 
> OR
> 
> doing it on here



Spoken like a true moderator


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 25, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> My wife will cuss every once in a while and I think it's funny.  A woman that cusses all the time is not very attractive to me.
> 
> Darrell



I don't cuss often, but I can't say that I don't ever cuss... My problem with this thread is that it is specifically directed at "women"  If a woman shouldn't do it, a man shouldn't do it   And it is one opinion, everybody has one, doesn't mean it is right or wrong.  I do cuss sometimes, I smoke, I don't have a tattoo but I want one and plan to... I don't judge a book by it's cover... I'm a rebelious person, perhaps not a good thing, but it's a fact, and some people actually admire me for who I am


----------



## leroy (Mar 25, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> its interesting how whenever someone gives their opinion on a bad habit they get judged as being judgmental or holier than thou....



YEP thats what Im saying!!


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 25, 2008)

leroy said:


> But I cant belive the amount of folks in this thread who are almost proud of their cussing.


Interesting, isn't it?

Here's one of the more interesting quotes I've found in this thread: 





> I neither care nor watch what I say much anymore....If it offends you keep, walking til your outta earshot!



The Snakeman


----------



## WarrenCo (Mar 25, 2008)

a women cussing...


depending on what we are doing when she cusses.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> a women cussing...
> 
> 
> depending on what we are doing when she cusses.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 25, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> a women cussing...
> 
> 
> depending on what we are doing when she cusses.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


>



Oh  yourself


----------



## hevishot (Mar 25, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> a women cussing...
> 
> 
> depending on what we are doing when she cusses.


----------



## leroy (Mar 25, 2008)

check this out.

www.nocussing.com

need more kids and adults like this


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 25, 2008)

Stingray23 said:


> Spoken like a true moderator



glad I could help


----------



## merc123 (Mar 25, 2008)

I didn't start cussing until I went off to war in Iraq.  You're just immersed in it in the military and especially in war.  I've cleaned it up a lot, but I have the occasional slip up.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Oh  yourself



Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter.



 you said it not me!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> you said it not me!!!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> its interesting how whenever someone gives their opinion on a bad habit they get judged as being judgmental or holier than thou....



i like you jenkins.......


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I don't cuss often, but I can't say that I don't ever cuss... My problem with this thread is that it is specifically directed at "women"  If a woman shouldn't do it, a man shouldn't do it   And it is one opinion, everybody has one, doesn't mean it is right or wrong.  I do cuss sometimes, I smoke, I don't have a tattoo but I want one and plan to... I don't judge a book by it's cover... I'm a rebelious person, perhaps not a good thing, but it's a fact, and some people actually admire me for who I am



i directed this toward men also. i titled it women cussing to get as many hits as it had. i guess it worked huh?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 25, 2008)

Off Topic, but actually conversing on the forum has helped me refrain from using the deletiable expletives in other areas.  Which is a good thing.

That said it is unbecoming when a woman lets loose a rush of foul mouth language.

Unfortunately so many "bad words" have become acceptable due to television, movies and music CDs.

It was be long before the list accepted for use over the airways is lengthened, it is making its way through the courts as we speak.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

jimbo4116 said:


> Off Topic, but actually conversing on the forum has helped me refrain from using the deletiable expletives in other areas.  Which is a good thing.



Yep, it has helped me a lot as well.


----------



## merc123 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone else have to look up "deletiable"?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Anyone else have to look up "deletiable"?



thats not a word. unless you made it up


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 25, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Anyone else have to look up "deletiable"?



Snopes help you out with that one...


----------



## kcausey (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd say what opinions are like...but i might not get any respect for the words involved.....I work for the railroad.......i don't know anyone that works for the railroad and doesn't cuss....kinda like the marine corps...............there's multiples of everything, cause everything is "doin' it"
ekc


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 25, 2008)

leroy said:


> check this out.
> 
> www.nocussing.com
> 
> need more kids and adults like this



Looks like they have got it together.


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> What is it with women cussing?
> 
> I think it is the most un-attractive thing in the world.
> 
> I have no respect and no desire to be around a women who cusses.



Maybe they have Tourette Syndrome


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 25, 2008)

jimbo4116 said:


> Off Topic, but actually conversing on the forum has helped me refrain from using the deletiable expletives in other areas. Which is a good thing.
> 
> That said it is unbecoming when a woman lets loose a rush of foul mouth language.
> 
> ...


 
Way back in the 30's, it cost Hollywood $5,000 in "Gone with the Wind" for: "Frankly my dear, I don't give a d___"  !

Yep,  "Progressive" change isn't necessarly a good thing, however it's labeled.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 25, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Anyone else have to look up "deletiable"?



I assume that is something else that sends you up the flagpole, the occasional misspelling of words. You probably get tired of going to spelll check also.

"Deletable expletive" used as I try to be perfect in my spelling and typing, sometimes my fingers outrace my mind.  Which is not hard for them to do.


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 25, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> a women cussing...
> 
> 
> depending on what we are doing when she cusses.



I heard that


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 25, 2008)

kcausey said:
			
		

> i don't know anyone that works for the railroad and doesn't cuss


Well, Dad doesn't work for the railroad anymore (25+ years), but I guess you never knew him.

The Snakeman


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 25, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> Well, Dad doesn't work for the railroad anymore (25+ years), but I guess you never knew him.
> 
> The Snakeman



touche


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

bassfishga said:


> Maybe they have Tourette Syndrome



actually, when i voted a while back there was a girl who came up beside me to the other booth and she was just standing there all peaceful and then all of the sudden she just let loose a whole array of curses. they were just rollin off and it started to make me nervous like she was mad at the machine or somethin but then i realized she had tourettes. i thought she was gonna beat me up or somethin 

i saw her the other day at the grocery store and she was still just cussin up a storm.....


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys whats a 4 letter word that starts with an f and ends with a k?????




























































fork.


----------



## kcausey (Mar 25, 2008)

I watch my mouth in the appropriate company......and i don't say a couple select words.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 25, 2008)

merc123 said:


> I didn't start cussing until I went off to war in Iraq.  You're just immersed in it in the military and especially in war.  I've cleaned it up a lot, but I have the occasional slip up.



I hear most folks come out of the military with a foul mouth...according to several folks here that means most folks from the military are simple minded....hmmmmm


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 25, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> Hey guys whats a 4 letter word that starts with an f and ends with a k?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinkin folk


Jim Thompson said:


> I hear most folks come out of the military with a foul mouth...according to several folks here that means most folks from the military are simple minded....hmmmmm



get JT


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I hear most folks come out of the military with a foul moth...according to several folks here that means most folks from the military are simple minded....hmmmmm



plenty of brilliant people cuss.It's not a matter of smart or less smart.In the course of normal conversation the one cussing looks simple minded, that's all,military or not.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> plenty of brilliant people cuss.It's not a matter of smart or less smart.In the course of normal conversation the one cussing looks simple minded, that's all,military or not.




so they only look simple minded to the really really smart ones, they are not really simple minded?


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> so they only look simple minded to the really really smart ones, they are not really simple minded?



something like that.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I hear most folks come out of the military with a foul mouth...according to several folks here that means most folks from the military are simple minded....hmmmmm



are you saying that using a curse is a well thought through response?

that would be a yes or no question jim.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> are you saying that using a curse is a well thought through response?
> 
> that would be a yes or no question jim.



I do....no matter how long I think about my response if i feeling like saying a cuss word i will......

leaving off the "g" on the ends of words or saying bout instead of about might make someone look simple minded...

would it not?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> if i feeling like saying a cuz word i will......



why do you feel the need to?



REMINGTON710 said:


> leaving off the "g" on the ends of words or saying bout instead of about might make someone look simple minded...
> 
> would it not?



no. just lazy. (and yes i leave the g of the end of words)


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait has this thang still goin?Think he oughta change his name to RattleTrap...dangit...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

*yep*



MUDDYFOOTS said:


> JerkBait has this thang still goin?Think he oughta change his name to RattleTrap...dangit...





ive left it alone but the sensitive cussers come out in droves to take stabs at me

why i dont know


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> why do you feel the need to?
> 
> 
> 
> no. just lazy. (and yes i leave the g of the end of words)



in the word of my friend "because I'm me and i wanna"


or my sister.... ****** ***** *** ***** ****** ***** **** **** ***** ***** **** ******* ****** punk 


MUDDYFOOTS said:


> JerkBait has this thang still goin?Think he oughta change his name to RattleTrap...dangit...



you only say that because no matter how much education you have you are still a simple minded person..


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> ive left it alone but the sensitive cussers come out in droves to take stabs at me
> 
> why i dont know



hurts don't it..


----------



## dubblebubble (Mar 25, 2008)

this thread went from cussing to tatoo bashing


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> in the word of my friend "because I'm me and i wanna"



good attitude. keep that up youll go far.







REMINGTON710 said:


> you only say that because no matter how much education you have you are still a simple minded person..



its not the person as a whole that is simple minded you genius. its the act of cursing thats simple minded. i shouldnt even have to explain that to you. fishingaddict had it right a few pages back when he said that jerkbait is talking about the action of cussing and not the person. if yall would quit being touch-me-not babies you would see that im talking about the simplicity of cursing. smart or dumb as a person, both show stupidity when cursing.

so i cleared that up and no one can use that argument anymore. its the act of cussing that is immature and simple minded, NOT THE PERSON ALL TOGETHER.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> good attitude. keep that up youll go far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya know what i believe i will go far. As far as the good Lord above lets me....you asked why i cuss i told you and ya know when you are around something so so much its hard to turn away from it.....





You say cussing is simple minded? Well lets think of all the other actions that are simple minded or immature.....ya wanna throw out some ideas here???


----------



## man with no name (Mar 25, 2008)

jerk bait give me a call if you need to hear some clean talk


----------



## K80 (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought we put this thread to bed last night.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> I thought we put this thread to bed last night.



yea right.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> I thought we put this thread to bed last night.




We all float down here.......


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

man with no name said:


> jerk bait give me a call if you need to hear some clean talk





yea right


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> We all float down here.......



oh yikes!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> As far as the good Lord above lets me....



well how do you think the good lord above feels about cussing?



REMINGTON710 said:


> ya know when you are around something so so much its hard to turn away from it.....



no its not. im around it just as much as you are and i dont do it. words are decided on by the mind to be said and you can decide not to say them.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2008)

Dear Lord!  Somebody kill it now!


----------



## leroy (Mar 25, 2008)

this is about as good as a mason thread  500 posts on cussing where else could you have this much fun


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

leroy said:


> this is about as good as a mason thread  500 posts on cussing where else could you have this much fun


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

REEREE said:


> both can be beautifull


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> why do you feel the need to?


I take it you have never broken the socket on the end of the 3 foot breaker bar?  Also, I guess dropping the anvil on a foot like someone mentioned would make me "feel the need to."  But, luckily, I haven't had to deal with the second scenario.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I take it you have never broken the socket on the end of the 3 foot breaker bar?  Also, I guess dropping the anvil on a foot like someone mentioned would make me "feel the need to."  But, luckily, I haven't had to deal with the second scenario.



sure ive busted my nuckles before. ive hit my head on stuff. and ive been hit in the testicles before.....

and ive cussed in the past to compensate for the way i was feeling. 

but i started to listen to the way it sounds when someone cusses and theres nothing -_insert adjective here_- about it.....

so i dont do it anymore. 

and since i dont do it anymore i got onto my favorite forum in the whole wide world and told everyone that i dont care for it. 9 pages later here we are


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

Guess ol Jerkbait aint never had one of them "Heat of the Moment" moments


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Guess ol Jerkbait aint never had one of them "Heat of the Moment" moments



everyday.


i just take pride in being able to control my tongue. yall can be careless with it if youd like.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> everyday.
> 
> 
> i just take pride in being able to control my tongue. yall can be careless with it if youd like.



Hey I can control mine, 99% of the time


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Hey I can control mine, 99% of the time



hey 99% is better than 98% or less!

just need to go the extra 1% !


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> hey 99% is better than 98% or less!
> 
> just need to go the extra 1% !



no way, gotta keep life interesting!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> no way, gotta keep life interesting!




the interesting part is trying to get your point across without cussing. THAT gets interesting especially for someone who always cusses. thats what im saying though, it takes a smarter, more disciplined person to come up with something else to say other than the 3-6 standard remarks......


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i just take pride in being able to control my tongue. yall can be careless with it if youd like.



  Funniest thing I've read on this forum in a LONG time!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> the interesting part is trying to get your point across without cussing. THAT gets interesting especially for someone who always cusses. thats what im saying though, it takes a smarter, more disciplined person to come up with something else to say other than the 3-6 standard remarks......



well next time don't just assume when someone cusses thats all they know what to say!!!  

Some of us are actually capable coherent, non-cussing, intelligent conversation most of the time!!! 

I can't tell ya the differential words I've come up with to relace some of the off color remarks, some of em are quite funny


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Funniest thing I've read on this forum in a LONG time!!!



ha.

 glad i could be of some comic relief, whether it be at my expense or someone elses


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> well next time don't just assume when someone cusses thats all they know what to say!!!
> 
> Some of us are actually capable coherent, non-cussing, intelligent conversation most of the time!!!



i dont assume that at all. 

everyone else assumed that i assumed that. 

what makes me mad is that people know better and they choose to make themselves look bad. whats up with that?


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i dont assume that at all.
> 
> everyone else assumed that i assumed that.
> 
> what makes me mad is that people know better and they choose to make themselves look bad. whats up with that?



just eggin it on


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> just eggin it on


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> just eggin it on



Grab that pillow and curse!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> Grab that pillow and curse!!!



thats dirty....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> Grab that pillow and curse!!!



 somehow it don't suprise me you remember that comment


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> thats dirty....



she said it.get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> she said it.get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


>



Guess yer just gonna hafta go back and read the thread from the begining  and find it


----------



## Red Man (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> Grab that pillow and curse!!!



I remember that comment, But I wasn't going to say anything.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Guess yer just gonna hafta go back and read the thread from the begining  and find it



forget that. ive started to go back on several occasions on this thread and said forget it cause its too long. 

i just think cussin in the pillow is dirty


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> forget that. ive started to go back on several occasions on this thread and said forget it cause its too long.
> 
> i just think cussin in the pillow is dirty


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Hey, it sure turned into somethin interesting, I'll give ya that...
> 
> I'm woman enough to admit I've cussed. Used to A LOT. Don't do it unless it slips or I'm mad and have a pillow close by to cuss into  Somehow I dont think the pillow minds


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Red Man said:


> I remember that comment, But I wasn't going to say anything.



figures you'd remember that!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Red Man (Mar 25, 2008)

Resica said:


> figures you'd remember that!!!



Just what is that suppose to mean


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

listen thread hijackers, this is about cussing! not loving in the pillow


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> listen thread hijackers, this is about cussing! not loving in the pillow



Hey, quit takinm y remarks outta line   

Cussin into a pillow makes for some interesting comic relief though


----------



## Red Man (Mar 25, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Hey, quit takinm y remarks outta line
> 
> Cussin into a pillow makes for some interesting comic relief though



Sure does.

After all it is still on topic " women cussing"


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2008)

Red Man said:


> Just what is that suppose to mean


----------



## JohnK3 (Mar 26, 2008)

As my mother, a God-fearing, Baptist English/French/Latin teacher taught me, cuss words are to be used sparingly, when the need is great, not used liberally, just because you know them.  They are strong words and using them too often robs them of their special meanings.  Cuss words are like an expensive spice that only takes a pinch to season with.  You don't use it every day, in every dish, because it's so expensive.  When you do use it, you only need use a very small amount, because of its strength.

Cuss words can be used by very intelligent people in very intelligent ways.  However, they are some of the most difficult words to use intelligently.

I believe that Redd Foxx had one of the most eloquent explanations about two words that I cannot use on this forum.  I encourage you to look it up and find it on your own.


----------



## slugnut (Mar 26, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> As my mother, a God-fearing, Baptist English/French/Latin teacher taught me, cuss words are to be used sparingly, when the need is great, not used liberally, just because you know them.  They are strong words and using them too often robs them of their special meanings.  Cuss words are like an expensive spice that only takes a pinch to season with.  You don't use it every day, in every dish, because it's so expensive.  When you do use it, you only need use a very small amount, because of its strength.
> 
> Cuss words can be used by very intelligent people in very intelligent ways.  However, they are some of the most difficult words to use intelligently.
> 
> I believe that Redd Foxx had one of the most eloquent explanations about two words that I cannot use on this forum.  I encourage you to look it up and find it on your own.





first post in this thread with any meat to it


----------



## packrat (Mar 26, 2008)

*Cussing*

CURSING = WHATEVERS IN THE WELL COMES UP IN THE BUCKET.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I hear most folks come out of the military with a foul mouth...according to several folks here that means most folks from the military are simple minded....hmmmmm



Id like to offer my opinion on this...  if ya'll don't mind.

To answer your question, I say Yes, generally speaking, good soldiers are simple minded, and bear with me while I try to describe this.

Being simple minded is a good thing since you can be both simple minded and strong minded at the same time.  A good soldier is simple minded enough to remain loyal and follow orders yet strong minded enough to know where to place his/her loyalties and persevere through the difficulties to accomplish the mission...

Good soldiers are not weak minded, which is different than being simple minded.  A weak mind is slave to whatever binds it, weather it be pride, fear, or in this case, a bad habit.  Yes I was influenced by a lot of stuff in the military, most good some bad, foul language being one negative aspect, but a simple and strong mind will overcome habits that reduce ones character...

Yes I still cuss on occasion in select company, but I'm convicted about it and am continually and successfully refraining from it over time.    

Or, as others have pointed out, they just don't care anymore..which is a whole other issue..

What is a complex mind you might ask, one that continually flip flops on its convictions being too intellectual  or educated to apply common since...

I also think you'd have to be pretty simple minded to be a mod 

but all this is just my humble opinion...and I still like being here with all ya'll..


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> As my mother, a God-fearing, Baptist English/French/Latin teacher taught me, cuss words are to be used sparingly, when the need is great, not used liberally, just because you know them.  They are strong words and using them too often robs them of their special meanings.  Cuss words are like an expensive spice that only takes a pinch to season with.  You don't use it every day, in every dish, because it's so expensive.  When you do use it, you only need use a very small amount, because of its strength.
> 
> Cuss words can be used by very intelligent people in very intelligent ways.  However, they are some of the most difficult words to use intelligently.
> 
> I believe that Redd Foxx had one of the most eloquent explanations about two words that I cannot use on this forum.  I encourage you to look it up and find it on your own.



I agree John, good post.  

Jerkbait is a closet cusser.  He's just projecting his anger outward


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> but all this is just my humble opinion...and I still like being here with all ya'll..




thats only cause no one here is cussing you out every chance they get


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 26, 2008)

This is a long Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- thread


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> thats only cause no one here is cussing you out every chance they get



I know I've asked for it sometimes...but if you ain't getting cussed at, you ain't doin nothing...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I agree John, good post.
> 
> Jerkbait is a closet cusser.  He's just projecting his anger outward




wait, youre some good god fearing catholic man but you believe cursing is ok?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> wait, youre some good god fearing catholic man but you believe cursing is ok?



I thought we were talking about "Cussing?"


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> wait, youre some good god fearing catholic man but you believe cursing is ok?




are cuss words described in the bible as not being ok?  which words???? send me a pm though


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> wait, youre some good god fearing catholic man but you believe cursing is ok?



Since you opened the door, it has a PLACE:


http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04573d.htm
In moral theology, to curse is to call down evil upon God or creatures, rational or irrational, living or dead. St. Thomas treats of it under the name maledictio, and says that imprecation may be made either efficaciously and by way of command, as when made by God, or inefficaciously and as a mere expression of desire. From the fact that we find many instances of curses made by God and his representatives, the Church and the Prophets, it is seen that the act of cursing is not necessarily sinful in itself; like other moral acts it takes its sinful character from the object, the end, and the circumstances. Thus it is always a sin, and the greatest of sins, to curse God, for to do so involves both the irreverence of blasphemy and the malice of hatred of the Divinity. It is likewise blasphemy, and consequently a grievous sin against the Second Commandment, to curse creatures of any kind precisely because they are the work of God. If, however, the imprecation be directed towards irrational creatures not on account of their relation to God, but simply as they are in themselves, the guilt is no greater than that which attaches to vain and idle words, except where grave scandal is given, or the evil wished to the irrational creature cannot be separated from serious loss to a rational creature, as would be the case were one to wish the death of another's horse, or the destruction of his house by fire, for such wishes involved serious violation of charity. 



Even God and Christ "cursed":


Thus among many other instances we find God cursing the serpent (Genesis 3:14), the earth (Genesis 3:17), and Cain (Genesis 4:11). Similarly Noah curses Chanaan (Genesis 9:25); Josue, him who should build the city of Jericho (Joshua 6:26-27); and in various books of the Old Testament there are long lists of curses against transgressors of the Law (cf. Leviticus 26:14-25; Deuteronomy 27:15, etc.). So, too, in the New Testament, Christ curses the barren fig-tree (Mark 11:14), pronounces his denunciation of woe against the incredulous cities (Matthew 11:21), against the rich, the worldling, the scribes and the Pharisees, and foretells the awful malediction that is to come upon the "danged"(Matthew 25:41). The word curse is also applied to the victim of expiation for sin (Galatians 3:13), to sins temporal and eternal (Genesis 2:17; Matthew 25:41).


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

well james 3:10 tells me different. 

live how you want but i think its very misleading and hypocritical.

"man of god" who curses.......


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 26, 2008)

cussing and cursing...one in the same? sometimes different? or six to one half dozen or the other?  by the time we reach 1000 post I'm sure well have it figured out and everyone will be happy...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well james 3:10 tells me different.
> 
> live how you want but i think its very misleading and hypocritical.
> 
> "man of god" who curses.......



If you would take the time to READ the information I posted then you would agree with the post and your verse from James, as it is exactly what I was saying.  Also, if you go one verse prior to yours, you will see what verse 10 is talking about.

9 By it we bless God and the Father: and by it we curse men who are made after the likeness of God. 

You should not curse men.

For as smart as you tell everyone you are by not "cursing" you ought to be able to interpret what I posted and put the two together.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> cussing and cursing...one in the same? sometimes different? or six to one half dozen or the other?  by the time we reach 1000 post I'm sure well have it figured out and everyone will be happy...



Baker's dozen.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 26, 2008)

This whole thread would make a preacher cuss.............


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Baker's dozen.



you can ride in Branchminners boat on the fishing trip..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> This whole thread would make a preacher cuss.............



lol I couldnt agree more


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> live how you want



Why not just leave it at that and do the same yourself???  I think it's called freedom.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

BIGGUS said:


> Why not just leave it at that and do the same yourself???



because then this forum would be dull until another hot thread was started. 




BIGGUS said:


> I think it's called freedom.



its is. freedom to keep 

 god bless america


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess I missed the point of all this. 
Hope I miss the next one more completely!


----------



## *Finehunter* (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think this is a woman issue.............if a man can do it a woman is entitled also!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well james 3:10 tells me different.
> 
> live how you want but i think its very misleading and hypocritical.
> 
> "man of god" who curses.......





dawg2 said:


> If you would take the time to READ the information I posted then you would agree with the post and your verse from James, as it is exactly what I was saying.  Also, if you go one verse prior to yours, you will see what verse 10 is talking about.
> 
> 9 By it we bless God and the Father: and by it we curse men who are made after the likeness of God.
> 
> ...




I take it the post was over your head.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I take it the post was over your head.



i dont see how any cursing/cussing period glorifies god in any way so i dont really care what you post. tell me how a curse/cuss glorifies god?  interpretations are like opinions cause everybodies is different. through my interpretation, you saying any curse/cuss is degrading to your character and a bad example to the church. try an educate me in the ways of catholicism all day long but the ways of the catholic church go in one ear and right out the other just as the words of a sinner do through a priests ear in confesison.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i dont see how any cursing/cussing period glorifies god in any way so i dont really care what you post. tell me how a curse/cuss glorifies god?  interpretations are like opinions cause everybodies is different. through my interpretation, you saying any curse/cuss is degrading to your character and a bad example to the church. try an educate me in the ways of catholicism all day long but the ways of the catholic church go in one ear and right out the other just as the words of a sinner do through a priests ear in confesison.




Yep.  Way over your head.  You still don't get it...you just retaliate with ignorant comments.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Yep.  Way over your head.  You still don't get it...you just retaliate with ignorant comments.




you tell me how cursing/cussing glorifies god and then ill understand.


----------



## hookedonbass (Mar 26, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> 'Cause saying
> "That guy's wife is a female dog"
> or
> "Man that guy is a taliwacker"
> ...




I just can't believe that as a responsibile adult, I typed the word taliwacker on the internet.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> you tell me how cursing/cussing glorifies god and then ill understand.



You show me where I said it does.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> You show me where I said it does.



you havent said that. im asking you to tell me if it does or not.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> I just can't believe that as a responsibile adult, I typed the word taliwacker on the internet.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> you havent said that. im asking you to tell me if it does or not.



NO.  Try reading this s  l  o w l y.

 it is seen that the act of cursing is not necessarily sinful in itself; like other moral acts it takes its sinful character from the object, the end, and the circumstances. Thus it is always a sin, and the greatest of sins, to curse God, for to do so involves both the irreverence of blasphemy and the malice of hatred of the Divinity. It is likewise blasphemy, and consequently a grievous sin against the Second Commandment, to curse creatures of any kind precisely because they are the work of God. If, however, the imprecation be directed towards irrational creatures not on account of their relation to God, but simply as they are in themselves, the guilt is no greater than that which attaches to vain and idle words, except where grave scandal is given, or the evil wished to the irrational creature cannot be separated from serious loss to a rational creature, as would be the case were one to wish the death of another's horse, or the destruction of his house by fire, for such wishes involved serious violation of charity.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 26, 2008)

you lost me at If however...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> NO.  Try reading this s  l  o w l y.
> 
> it is seen that the act of cursing is not necessarily sinful in itself; like other moral acts it takes its sinful character from the object, the end, and the circumstances. Thus it is always a sin, and the greatest of sins, to curse God, for to do so involves both the irreverence of blasphemy and the malice of hatred of the Divinity. It is likewise blasphemy, and consequently a grievous sin against the Second Commandment, to curse creatures of any kind precisely because they are the work of God. If, however, the imprecation be directed towards irrational creatures not on account of their relation to God, but simply as they are in themselves, the guilt is no greater than that which attaches to vain and idle words, except where grave scandal is given, or the evil wished to the irrational creature cannot be separated from serious loss to a rational creature, as would be the case were one to wish the death of another's horse, or the destruction of his house by fire, for such wishes involved serious violation of charity.




how come every catholic ive ever asked a question on here always posts something that someone else has written? why cant they just tell me how they feel with their own words?

yes dawg, the act of saying a cuss word is not a sin itself unless you cuss god. 

im with you on that. 

but the act of cussing becomes a stumbling block (IMO) to others and hindering yours or others "walk" is a sin.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> you lost me at If however...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> how come every catholic ive ever asked a question on here always posts something that someone else has written? why cant they just tell me how they feel with their own words?
> 
> yes dawg, the act of saying a cuss word is not a sin itself unless you cuss god.
> 
> ...



That is funny.  Usually when talking about doctrine or dogma, people want a source, then when you provide one, they ask why you can't just type it.

The POINT is, that no, it is not right to cuss/curse a person or God's creations,..

"If However"  you stub your toe, or resort to the vernacular, (vain & idle words) it is not seen as becoming, but you won't burn in Hades for it, nor is it recommended.

Additionally, no, I do not think it is terribly pleasent to hear a string of expletives come pouring out of one's mouth at a constant, unrelenting rate, with regards to everything.  Yet I will not "judge" someone's maturity, intelligence or lack of; based on their expansive use of that vocabulary, especially since I have met some VERY smart people who sounded like a "sailor."


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That is funny.  Usually when talking about doctrine or dogma, people want a source, then when you provide one, they ask why you can't just type it.
> 
> The POINT is, that no, it is not right to cuss/curse a person or God's creations,..
> 
> ...




Yep even POPEYE scored a 32 on his Wonderlick Test.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yep even POPEYE scored a 32 on his Wonderlick Test.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> i'm a bit confused..
> 
> so its disrespectful for a woman to cuss, smoke or have tattoos.
> 
> ...





L.....you beat me to it !!!....Man I wanted to type that!!!
We are lucky to have him here to judge us lesser folks and keep us on the right path !!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> L.....you beat me to it !!!....Man I wanted to type that!!!
> We are lucky to have him here to judge us lesser folks and keep us on the right path !!



Yes, he is quite a "pious" individual.  

Apparently he is a self-proclaimed "ladies-man" as well.    I wouldn't let you near my daughter (if I had one) with that on your profile.  I'd rather hear a girl cuss.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Yes, he is quite a "pious" individual.
> 
> Apparently he is a self-proclaimed "ladies-man" as well.    I wouldn't let you near my daughter (if I had one) with that on your profile.  I'd rather hear a girl cuss.






Wow !!.......I just looked at that.......Dude is a Ladies man on top of being a character coach!....and all this at such a young age  !!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> We are lucky to have him here to judge us lesser folks



i havent judged anyone. who have i pointed out directly that hasnt brought themselves into this? no one. youre right.

but i have started a thread that says that it disgusts me to hear a women (or man) cuss.

the "hes judging people" cry is just a way to make you feel better about your lack of intelligent words to use when you stump your little toe.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> top of being a character coach



do you think its shows good character to cuss?

(why do i get the feeling i wont get a yes or no answer from this question.....)


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 26, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> you can ride in Branchminners boat on the fishing trip..


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


>



I'll guard your beer.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i havent judged anyone. who have i pointed out directly that hasnt brought themselves into this? no one. youre right.
> 
> but i have started a thread that says that it disgusts me to hear a women (or man) cuss.This comment would be considered "judging."
> 
> the "hes judging people" cry is just a way to make you feel better about your lack of intelligent words to use when you stump your little toe.



See red


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'll guard your beer.



while the fire is hot, you wanna validate drinking also?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> See red



how so ?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> while the fire is hot, you wanna validate drinking also?


  but...
Wanna invalidate it?  Jesus was drinking WINE, not Welch's Grape juice.  There is nothing against drinking in the bible, only drunkenness.

I always take two Baptists when I go fishing, 'cause if you only take one they'll drink all your beer.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> when I go fishing



catholics fish?


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'll guard your beer.



 you aint right boy


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> how so ?



Main Entry: 1judge  
Pronunciation: \ËˆjÉ™j\ 
Function: verb 
Inflected Form(s): judged; judg·ing 
Etymology: Middle English juggen, from Anglo-French juger, from Latin judicare
Date: 13th century 
transitive verb
1: to form an opinion about through careful weighing of evidence and testing of premises
2: to sit in judgment on : try
3: to determine or pronounce after inquiry and deliberation
4: govern, rule —used of a Hebrew tribal leader
5: to form an estimate or evaluation of; especially : to form a negative opinion about 

See red.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> catholics fish?



Only on Fridays.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Main Entry: 1judge
> Pronunciation: \ËˆjÉ™j\
> Function: verb
> Inflected Form(s): judged; judg·ing
> ...




well if thats the definition we're going by then me, along with every other person on the planet, judge. everyone is guilty.

funny thing is, its ok to judge when you are the one doing it but when someone else does it about something you participate in, then your panties get all in a wad. theres something that people do that you dont like and even you form an opinion about it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> do you think its shows good character to cuss?
> 
> (why do i get the feeling i wont get a yes or no answer from this question.....)



the only real question here is who decides what character matters?


----------



## GAGE (Mar 26, 2008)

*For me and me only...*

I have a thing for dirty talk (time and a place kind of thing) and I like tattoo's on women (especially my wifes),  but smoking...I can not stand it!


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well james 3:10 tells me different.
> 
> live how you want but i think its very misleading and hypocritical.
> 
> "man of god" who curses.......



i agree


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 26, 2008)

jerk bait and dawg 2


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> the only real question here is who decides what character matters?



see i knew i couldnt get a straight yes or no answer. from bubbabuck or his cohorts.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

backyard buck said:


> i agree



finally! 

so three people in this whole forum arent afraid to upset the sensitive cussers?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

backyard buck said:


> jerk bait and dawg 2



i dont know which one is winning in that picture but which ever it is, im sure his trunks say jerkbait!


----------



## LLove (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i dont know which one is winning in that picture but which ever it is, im sure his trunks say jerkbait!




just so we're clear.. you do understand that the only thing you've really "won" is who can start the most ridiculous yet controversial thread with the most posts in a week.

 Congratulations 

oh my bad ignore the cheers


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> do you think its shows good character to cuss?
> 
> (why do i get the feeling i wont get a yes or no answer from this question.....)



I dont think it shows character one way or the other, what matters is the situation used.

for instance...if used here, where it is clearly against the rules, or used in front of kids, or in a degrading to an individual manner, then yeah it shows a lack of character...but when used in the appropriate situation then no problem with it.

also it must be around adults and I have to clarify that considering you never know who you are talking with at the time


----------



## AnesMerc (Mar 26, 2008)

I am in the crowd of "mind yer own bidness", unless it is around you or your kids, then you can speak your mind but don't think for one minute you are about to change theirs.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well if thats the definition we're going by then me, along with every other person on the planet, judge. everyone is guilty.
> 
> funny thing is, its ok to judge when you are the one doing it but when someone else does it about something you participate in, then your panties get all in a wad. theres something that people do that you dont like and even you form an opinion about it.



1) I don't wear panties.  You probably do since the "Occupation" you list in your profile is "Ladies Man." 
2) There is nobody on this forum that I dislike.  I may not agree with them, but I do not "dislike" them
3) Opinions are different that a judgement.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I dont think it shows character one way or the other, what matters is the situation used.
> 
> for instance...if used here, where it is clearly against the rules, or used in front of kids, or in a degrading to an individual manner, then yeah it shows a lack of character...but when used in the appropriate situation then no problem with it.
> 
> also it must be around adults and I have to clarify that considering you never know who you are talking with at the time




Once again, wisdom prevails.


----------



## merc123 (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> just so we're clear.. you do understand that the only thing you've really "won" is who can start the most ridiculous yet controversial thread with the most posts in a week.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> oh my bad ignore the cheers



I think you're right.


----------



## LLove (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Once again, wisdom prevails.



well since JTs old enough to be this kids dad, his wisdom BETTER prevail lol


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 26, 2008)

Are the women still cussin? Cliff's Notes please...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Are the women still cussin? Cliff's Notes please...



YES! Everytime I see this thing back at the top


----------



## merc123 (Mar 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Are the women still cussin? Cliff's Notes please...



Yep, and there's movies we can't watch because of some really hot women that smoke, cuss and have tattoos.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 26, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> YES! Everytime I see this thing back at the top



EXCUUUUUUSE ME!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 26, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Yep, and there's movies we can't watch because of some really hot women that smoke, cuss and have tattoos.



Movies?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 26, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Yep, and there's movies we can't watch because of some really hot women that smoke, cuss and have tattoos.



Everything went to the dogs in less than a day and a half.........

Life is good...


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Movies?



Fulldraw is running plenty of Mantees this weekend with all of the 'banned' women!!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Movies?



Check out my thread Muddy.....

I'll bump it up.

I think Her1911 enjoyed that one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> EXCUUUUUUSE ME!!!



Actually it doesn't just take this bein BTT, I said a cuss word when I slammed my toe into the AC unit


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Are the women still cussin? Cliff's Notes please...



cliffnotes version:  Jerkbait is a ladies man (see his profile) and he put the moves on some woman in a Juke joint, and she cussed him out and he's mad about it and lashing out at all of his friends.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 26, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Fulldraw is running plenty of Mantees this weekend with all of the 'banned' women!!!



Where?



Doc_5729 said:


> Check out my thread Muddy.....
> 
> I'll bump it up.
> 
> ...



What?




Her1911 said:


> Actually it doesn't just take this bein BTT, I said a cuss word when I slammed my toe into the AC unit



How?



dawg2 said:


> cliffnotes version:  Jerkbait is a ladies man (see his profile) and he put the moves on some woman in a Juke joint, and she cussed him out and he's mad about it and lashing out at all of his friends.



When?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 26, 2008)

15 more seconds and this will be worse than the pudding thread....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 26, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> 15 more seconds and this will be worse than the pudding thread....



Dangit!!! You had to mention puddin..


----------



## LLove (Mar 26, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Actually it doesn't just take this bein BTT, I said a cuss word when I slammed my toe into the AC unit



i almost ripped a nail completely off with the clothes hamper last nite.. if whatshisname had heard me then he'd have probably run home cryin like a lil girl that got their pigtails chopped off..





with nightmares for a week


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> i almost ripped a nail completely off with the clothes hamper last nite.. if whatshisname had heard me then he'd have probably run home cryin like a lil girl that got their pigtails chopped off..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH OWIE!!!  I know how that feels!!! 

Wonder if "Mr Ladies Man's" hair stood up on end bout the time ya let that string out


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> i almost ripped a nail completely off with the clothes hamper last nite.. if whatshisname had heard me then he'd have probably run home cryin like a lil girl that got their pigtails chopped off..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you washed your mouth out?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> i almost ripped a nail completely off with the clothes hamper last nite.. if whatshisname had heard me then he'd have probably run home cryin like a lil girl that got their pigtails chopped off..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He woulda hit you smack in the forehead with that rubber stamp that reads, "Edited to remove TAC"....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

60Grit said:


> He woulda hit you smack in the forehead with that rubber stamp that reads, "Edited to remove TAC"....



 thanks, Hugh, you owe me a new monitor now


----------



## LLove (Mar 26, 2008)

60Grit said:


> He woulda hit you smack in the forehead with that rubber stamp that reads, "Edited to remove TAC"....



LMBO!!  aw heck i'll just get it tattooed on my butt just for him


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

60Grit said:


> He woulda hit you smack in the forehead with that rubber stamp that reads, "Edited to remove TAC"....



I got my monitor cleaned, but how do I get the keyboard clean!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> 15 more seconds and this will be worse than the pudding thread....



Did somebody say Puddin' ?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

REEREE said:


> what does it matter if a woman cusses or has tattos or poots. if you dont like it you simply remove yourself from that situation .Its wrong to shove your belife down the throts of others some may not mind things that you dispise and some may dispise things you dont mind. We all live in this world and it takes all of us to live here so lets just get along and move past this cause no one will have the rite answer.



havent i seen that many grammatical errors from a previous member that was banned?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> havent i seen that many grammatical errors from a previous Edited to remove TAC member that was banned?


 

Oh No!!!

Not again.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> just so we're clear.. you do understand that the only thing you've really "won" is who can start the most ridiculous yet controversial thread with the most posts in a week.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> oh my bad ignore the cheers



youre right i have. 

my goal all along. thanks to all the cussers *whom i care nothing of what comes out of their mouth*, i have made the hottest thread in weeks.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> for instance...if used here, where it is clearly against the rules, or used in front of kids, or in a degrading to an individual manner, then yeah it shows a lack of character...but when used in the appropriate situation then no problem with it.



so its a double standard?

 and for kids its: "do as i say not as i do" mentality?

if something is wrong in one sense its wrong all together.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Once again, wisdom prevails.



is there a brown nose smiley?


----------



## LLove (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> youre right i have.
> 
> my goal all along. thanks to all the cussers *whom i care nothing of what comes out of their mouth*, i have made the hottest thread in weeks.....



if you didn't care you wouldn't have started this 

nice try at acting cool and aloof tho..


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> is there a brown nose smiley?



Why? Do you need one?  I happen to like Jim.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> if you didn't care you wouldn't have started this
> 
> nice try at acting cool and aloof tho..



actually the sole reason i started this was to . 

ask anyone i know. 

nice try putting me down though.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Why? Do you need one?  I happen to like Jim.



i like jim to as long as he tells the truth.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i havent judged anyone. who have i pointed out directly that hasnt brought themselves into this? no one. youre right.
> 
> but i have started a thread that says that it disgusts me to hear a women (or man) cuss.
> 
> the "hes judging people" cry is just a way to make you feel better about your lack of intelligent words to use when you stump your little toe.



I can't think of intelligent words when I don't stump my little toe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 26, 2008)

BKA said:


> I love it when a woman talks dirty!



For some reason I knew you would say that

I like it when they talk dirty in Spanish

Kind of kinky


Anyway, I worked with a guy that cussed 3 out of 5 words, he wasnt even a sailor either.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> I like it when they talk dirty in Spanish
> 
> Kind of kinky



He drinks tequilla, and she talks dirty in spanish 

Him in his sombrero and her in her purty pink jammies


----------



## LLove (Mar 26, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> I can't think of intelligent words when I don't stump my little toe!!!!!!!!!!



lemme help ya out here bubba.. 
~jim is your "cohort" 
~yall aren't intelligent because you cuss
~you have a purty mouth ...oops wrong thread..  
~and the bottom line is that there is no intelligent word for when you stub your toe, he's using that as a "stunt" to try to  

 its an attention stunt. i'd think you'd be able to recognize one a mile away after spending so much time with JT    btw while i have your attention, please dont shoot him this weekend, i need him to move a mattress next week. k, thx


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> do you think its shows good character to cuss?
> 
> (why do i get the feeling i wont get a yes or no answer from this question.....)





Dude it doesn't matter what I think......I have you to set me on the correct path !!!

Weather or not you cuss has ZERO to do with character!!!
When you finally reach adulthood you will or may realize that ??


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I dont think it shows character one way or the other, what matters is the situation used.
> 
> for instance...if used here, where it is clearly against the rules, or used in front of kids, or in a degrading to an individual manner, then yeah it shows a lack of character...but when used in the appropriate situation then no problem with it.
> 
> also it must be around adults and I have to clarify that considering you never know who you are talking with at the time


I think your right this time


JerkBait said:


> so its a double standard?
> 
> and for kids its: "do as i say not as i do" mentality?
> 
> if something is wrong in one sense its wrong all together.



nothing wrong with taking a shower nekkid, but you cant do that in front of your sister, see that would be like just way wrong Key words, "timing and location", unless you get into religion, politics, or legal system.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 26, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> He drinks tequilla, and she talks dirty in spanish
> 
> Him in his sombrero and her in her purty pink jammies



I likes it


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> I likes it



yeah good song  made Na play it for me, its on his puter


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

You think we can get this "sticky"


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> You think we can get this "sticky"



OH HECK NO


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

why?

everyone just keeps comin back for more


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 26, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> yeah good song  made Na play it for me, its on his puter



on his puter I dont think I would have told that


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> on his puter I dont think I would have told that



 get yer mind outta the gutter  



Oh lord, now I sound like Resica


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> why?
> 
> everyone just keeps comin back for more



Your a hero

Live for the moment oh King of cuss hater, today we salute you Mr I dont like em dirty talking theropist


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 26, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> get yer mind outta the gutter
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord, now I sound like Resica



Oh yeah, wrong forum, forgot about that timing and location thing


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> Oh yeah, wrong forum, forgot about that timing and location thing



good to know I aint the only one bouncing around between forums then


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 26, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> good to know I aint the only one bouncing around between forums then



Be careful out there, just saw on the news where they think we have a mental problem for being on the puter all the time. We might can actually get govt checks for being this way

#1 problem is porn, but I think its cussing

See now Ive got this dirty spanish song stuck in my head and hillary is singing it


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 26, 2008)

LLove said:


> lemme help ya out here bubba..
> ~jim is your "cohort"
> ~yall aren't intelligent because you cuss
> ~you have a purty mouth ...oops wrong thread..
> ...





Not to worry.....if he gets shot he will do it to himself !

I thought my lack of intel was due to many foggy days in school !

Course I also thought it was past ladies man's bed time??....bet his folks don't know hes up !!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 26, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> #1 problem is porn



what is it with women and porn? i have no respect.....


----------



## LLove (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i have no respect.....



its ok, you dont get any either so it all evens out..


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

LLove said:


> its ok, you dont get any either so it all evens out..



man! now my feelings are really hurt.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> what is it with women and porn? i have no respect.....



well, if you dont like women porn, theres always that other choice

Im staying with the women folk tough, they rock


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> Course I also thought it was past ladies man's bed time??....bet his folks don't know hes up !!



dang good point there, my wife says I better come to bed now


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> theres always that other choice:eek



no thanks.


----------



## Resica (Mar 27, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Actually it doesn't just take this bein BTT, I said a cuss word when I slammed my toe into the AC unit



did you grab a pillow?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 27, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I do cuss sometimes, I smoke, I don't have a tattoo but I want one and plan to... I don't judge a book by it's cover... I'm a rebelious person, perhaps not a good thing, but it's a fact, and some people actually admire me for who I am



A B S O L U T E L Y ............


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2008)

I think JerkBait's sig line says it all.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2008)

REEREE said:


> what does it matter if a woman cusses or has tattos or poots. if you dont like it you simply remove yourself from that situation .Its wrong to shove your belife down the throts of others some may not mind things that you dispise and some may dispise things you dont mind. We all live in this world and it takes all of us to live here so lets just get along and move past this cause no one will have the rite answer.



Whats a throt?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Whats a throt?


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Once again, wisdom prevails.





That whole statement is hilarious!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> havent i seen that many grammatical errors from a previous member that was banned?



didnt we talk about this?  something about rocket science



JerkBait said:


> so its a double standard?
> 
> and for kids its: "do as i say not as i do" mentality?
> 
> if something is wrong in one sense its wrong all together.



real slowly.....real slow.....slowly....adults drink alcohol too



JerkBait said:


> i like jim to as long as he tells the truth.



good luck on that, I get called a liar almost daily by folks that are no longer here



Spotlite said:


> I think your right this time
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with taking a shower nekkid, but you cant do that in front of your sister, see that would be like just way wrong Key words, "timing and location", unless you get into religion, politics, or legal system.



Spot, we gotta frame this moment


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 27, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I think JerkBait's sig line says it all.



Probably put a couple outriggers on this thread so he can expand his catch rate.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i like jim to as long as he tells the truth.


So what are you saying exactly....op2:




Jim Thompson said:


> good luck on that, I get called a liar almost daily by folks that are no longer here


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> Spot, we gotta frame this moment



Just dont ask for a hug


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> So what are you saying exactly....op2:




i cant tell you now can i ? there might be a little "banned" under my name afterwards....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i cant tell you now can i ? there might be a little "banned" under my name afterwards....




no its alright...go ahead

like I said I get called liar daily and have come to think of it as a term of endearment


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 27, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> Just dont ask for a hug





I remember some evidence that suggests he does like whippins...


----------



## leroy (Mar 27, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> Weather or not you cuss has ZERO to do with character!!!
> :



i would disagree.  I think it says alot about someones character


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 27, 2008)

leroy said:


> i would disagree.  I think it says alot about someones character


Once again we agree, Leroy.  And I think we've learned a good bit about several member's character from this thread alone.

Actually, I guess character should be plural, since several of them have many "faces", depending on what company they may be in at the time.  I guess you never know which ONE of them you may have met, if you ever had the chance to meet them.

The Snakeman


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

leroy said:


> i would disagree.  I think it says alot about someones character




it can make or break someones character.

 thanks leroy.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> Once again we agree, Leroy.  And I think we've learned a good bit about several member's character from this thread alone.
> 
> Actually, I guess character should be plural, since several of them have many "faces", depending on what company they may be in at the time.  I guess you never know which ONE of them you may have met, if you ever had the chance to meet them.
> 
> The Snakeman



yep.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> it can make or break someones character.
> 
> thanks leroy.



So can saying your "Occupation" (in your profile) is:

"Ladies Man"

For a God fearing individual as yourself, you don't see it hypocritical to belittle cussers/cursers while flouting your occupation as a seducer of women?  Hmmmm.....can't play on both teams


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> So can saying your "Occupation" (in your profile) is:
> 
> "Ladies Man"
> 
> For a God fearing individual as yourself, you don't see it hypocritical to belittle cussers/cursers while flouting your occupation as a seducer of women?  Hmmmm.....can't play on both teams




yea since my occupation listed is in the highest form of seriousness......

so now people have tried comebacks with talking about the deer in my avatar and my so called occupation..... o and i think someone called me "stupid".....


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> yea since my occupation listed is in the highest form of seriousness......



Maybe 98% of the posts in this thread were too...who knows...


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Maybe 98% of the posts in this thread were too...who knows...



98% of the posts in this thread (from me) were  and now half the forum is ready to kill me


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> 98% of the posts in this thread (from me) were  and now half the forum is ready to kill me



SO then using reverse logic, you are a cusser but not a ladies man.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> SO then using reverse logic, you are a cusser but not a ladies man.



IN ALL HONESTY: 

I DO NOT CUSS.

BUT I DO HAVE THE PRETTIEST GIRLFRIEND.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> IN ALL HONESTY:
> 
> I DO NOT CUSS.
> 
> BUT I DO HAVE THE PRETTIEST GIRLFRIEND.



I believe you.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

*12 pages and 686 posts later.....*



dawg2 said:


> I believe you.



FINALLY!

1 down, 299 to go!


----------



## merc123 (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> IN ALL HONESTY:
> 
> I DO NOT CUSS.
> 
> BUT I DO HAVE THE PRETTIEST GIRLFRIEND.



Where'd you buy her?  Did she come with her own pump?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Where'd you buy her?  Did she come with her own pump?



starship. pump sold separately.


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 27, 2008)

REEREE said:


> what does it matter if a woman cusses or has tattos or poots. if you dont like it you simply remove yourself from that situation .Its wrong to shove your belife down the throts of others some may not mind things that you dispise and some may dispise things you dont mind. We all live in this world and it takes all of us to live here so lets just get along and move past this cause no one will have the rite answer.


amen


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Halleluiah!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> Halleluiah!



huh?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## backyard buck (Mar 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Since you opened the door, it has a PLACE:
> 
> 
> http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04573d.htm
> ...



hey dawg 2 i dont want to burst your bubble but when it says that God cursed the serpant it doesnt mean that he said a cuss word but that he put doom to the serpant, now think about what your saying, so you are saying that God cussed but isnt cussing a sin? well then i guess that what you are saying is that God sins so he isnt perfect.God says for us to be holy as he is holy anything short of that is a SIN. just admit that cussing is bad and stop arguing with jerkbait because all he is doing is doing what is right. why in the world would you bring God into this and use the holy bible as an excuse to cuss


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

backyard buck said:


> hey dawg 2 i dont want to burst your bubble but when it says that God cursed the serpant it doesnt mean that he said a cuss word but that he put doom to the serpant, now think about what your saying, so you are saying that God cussed but isnt cussing a sin? well then i guess that what you are saying is that God sins so he isnt perfect.God says for us to be holy as he is holy anything short of that is a SIN. just admit that cussing is bad and stop arguing with jerkbait because all he is doing is doing what is right. why in the world would you bring God into this and use the holy bible as an excuse to cuss




BB the road to seeing eye to eye with dawg2 is long and hard. 

ive been trying for some time now and its really not worth it.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> huh?



backyard buck said amen so i said halleluiah!

its good to see some uplifting words every now and then


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> backyard buck said amen so i said halleluiah!
> 
> its good to see some uplifting words every now and then



you ever use SPELL CHECK?  

HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> you ever use SPELL CHECK?
> 
> HALLELUJAH!!!



hallelujah, halleluiah. 

same thing.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> same thing.....


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Her1911 said:


>



man i thought we'd moved over to your thread!

you just cant stay away can you?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 27, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> you ever use SPELL CHECK?
> 
> HALLELUJAH!!!



and Ms. Toes told you


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> man i thought we'd moved over to your thread!
> 
> you just cant stay away can you?



I gotta bad case of forum ADHD


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> I gotta bad case of forum ADHD



well make up your mind where you wanna be! 

i cant talk to the only attractive, cussing, smoking, dipping, pooting, gun toting, tat'd up lady i like if i dont know where she is


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> i cant talk to the only attractive, cussing, smoking, dipping, pooting, gun toting, tat'd up lady i like if i dont know where she is



Thats the point


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Thats the point



gosh i thought we were friends


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> gosh i thought we were friends



Hey, it don't take much lookin to follow me around, I got the same handle everywhere I go  Just follow the string of cuss words and smoke


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 28, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Hey, it don't take much lookin to follow me around, I got the same handle everywhere I go  Just follow the string of cuss words and smoke



Don't ferget the tattoo's.......


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> Hey, it don't take much lookin to follow me around, I got the same handle everywhere I go  Just follow the string of cuss words and smoke



you cuss?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 28, 2008)

Doc_5729 said:


> Don't ferget the tattoo's.......



those aint visible till its shorts season


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

Doc_5729 said:


> Don't ferget the tattoo's.......



well i can only see but half of that butterfly and it sometimes gets lost in the smoke....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> you cuss?



into a pillow even


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> into a pillow even



cussing into the pilow?

deja vu?

guess we could start yesterdays posts all over again?.... naaaaa


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> cussing into the pilow?
> 
> deja vu?
> 
> guess we could start yesterdays posts all over again?.... naaaaa



lets not and say we did!! 

shall we call it a draw then?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> lets not and say we did!!
> 
> shall we call it a draw then?



well i guess a draw will work.....

for tonight


some straggler will finally pick up this thread tomorrow and "let me have it" and the  shall begin again!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well i guess a draw will work.....
> 
> for tonight
> 
> ...



 

you're right, this thing will go on for weeks 

kinda like....

this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends
this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends
this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends
this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends
this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends
this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends
this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

in the words of Robert Earl Keen Jr. ,

"The road goes on forever..... And The Party Never Ends!"


----------



## Otis (Mar 28, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I hear most folks come out of the military with a foul mouth...according to several folks here that means most folks from the military are simple minded....hmmmmm


 
ever hear a loud...louder..LOUDER shrieking noise coming at you then a loud exploision? I think our cussing is earned. I just can't imagine my soldiers and I taking cover and saying "golly gee that sure was close, please excuse me while I go clean my soiled pants" 

(and some of my soldiers were female, but don't tell the folks on here cause they may not be worthy of defending the country since they cursed!)


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> "golly gee that sure was close, please excuse me while I go clean my soiled pants"



i like that statement. i think yall should try it.


thanks for your service slowrollin.....


----------



## LLove (Mar 28, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> ever hear a loud...louder..LOUDER shrieking noise coming at you then a loud exploision? I think our cussing is earned. I just can't imagine my soldiers and I taking cover and saying "golly gee that sure was close, please excuse me while I go clean my soiled pants"
> 
> (and some of my soldiers were female, but don't tell the folks on here cause they may not be worthy of defending the country since they cursed!)






JerkBait said:


> i like that statement. i think yall should try it.
> 
> 
> thanks for your service slowrollin.....



maybe you should try to fill their shoes in a combat zone before you tell them what  "they" should try.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 28, 2008)

LLove said:


> maybe you should try to fill their shoes in a combat zone before you tell them what "they" should try.


 
Oh yeah, leave it to an Ice Tea lover to try and use logic and practical advice.....

How far do you think that is going to go..??


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

backyard buck said:


> hey dawg 2 i dont want to burst your bubble but when it says that God cursed the serpant it doesnt mean that he said a cuss word but that he put doom to the serpant, now think about what your saying, so you are saying that God cussed but isnt cussing a sin? well then i guess that what you are saying is that God sins so he isnt perfect.God says for us to be holy as he is holy anything short of that is a SIN. just admit that cussing is bad and stop arguing with jerkbait because all he is doing is doing what is right. why in the world would you bring God into this and use the holy bible as an excuse to cuss



Read it again.  I said he "cursed."  Go read your bible, specifically the readings I posted and get back to me.  You'll see what is being said.  I never said God was not perfect.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

LLove said:


> maybe you should try to fill their shoes in a combat zone before you tell them what  "they" should try.



dont you have someone to go massage?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Read it again.  I said he "cursed."  Go read your bible, specifically the readings I posted and get back to me.  You'll see what is being said.  I never said God was not perfect.



even though i dont see much of anything the way you do dawg, i tried to tell him youre a lost cause


----------



## whitworth (Mar 28, 2008)

*Women cussing . . .*

wearing tattoos, chewing tobacco, smoking cigars, and driving big pickup trucks.  

Sure did miss out on that stuff.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> even though i dont see much of anything the way you do dawg, i tried to tell him youre a lost cause



I am no lost cause I can assure you.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> dont you have someone to go massage?





with all reverence...thank God its friday


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I am no lost cause I can assure you.



ok then ill keep trying.

dawg why dont you repent!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> ok then ill keep trying.
> 
> dawg why dont you repent!



I have.


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I have.


----------



## LLove (Mar 28, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Oh yeah, leave it to an Ice Tea lover to try and use logic and practical advice.....
> 
> How far do you think that is going to go..??



you'd think i'd have learned not to expect so much from people by now ..


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Read it again.  I said he "cursed."  Go read your bible, specifically the readings I posted and get back to me.  You'll see what is being said.  I never said God was not perfect.


you dont tell me what to do buddy, i do read my bible and i still belive what i said. you just cant admit your wrong


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

backyard buck said:


> you dont tell me what to do buddy, i do read my bible and i still belive what i said. you just cant admit your wrong



please....


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> please....


 
I feel your pain......

Try this line.

"I digress".

And leave it at that....


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I feel your pain......
> 
> Try this line.
> 
> ...



Thats the feather legged way out............


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 28, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Thats the feather legged way out............


 
You calling me Rooster Poop??? 

Dang Cussers......


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You calling me Rooster Poop???
> 
> Dang Cussers......



Nope just a chicken


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2008)

backyard buck said:


> amen



So you know what a throt is??


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> dawg why dont you repent!



Have you?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> So you know what a throt is??


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


>



you know, sometimes its just to easy.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> you know, sometimes its just to easy.



Like hunting over corn



















with a spotlite


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Like hunting over corn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you my friend!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 28, 2008)

good evening branch...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> good evening branch...



WOW!  Didn't know you stayed up this late!


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> good evening branch...



Well hello!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> WOW!  Didn't know you stayed up this late!





you got me..was a busy friday and I just had to check in and see if Priveye..I mean SOS..liked the armament


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> you got me..was a busy friday and I just had to check in and see if Priveye..I mean SOS..liked the armament



SOS is in rare form...but I think he was pulled from the monitor by his ear


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 28, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Well hello!



Hello to you sir...good to see the A team is on duty tonight...I mean B team


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well now its been blamed on the navy, culture, and the job site.....
> 
> wonder when people will start blaming themselves for their actions?



I don't blame it on anything.  I don't cuss around certain people, but the ones I am okay cussing around, I let it fly as do they usually.

I would say I cuss like a sailor but I cuss way more than that.  Why do people come home from office jobs stressed?  Because they have to hold back the cussing.  Same as why raising kids is tough, you can't cuss around them.  

In all seriousness though, there are much bigger things in life to worry about than whether or not a woman cusses.  Explore those things and you'll see.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I don't blame it on anything.  I don't cuss around certain people, but the ones I am okay cussing around, I let it fly as do they usually.
> 
> I would say I cuss like a sailor but I cuss way more than that.  Why do people come home from office jobs stressed?  Because they have to hold back the cussing.  Same as why raising kids is tough, you can't cuss around them.
> 
> In all seriousness though, there are much bigger things in life to worry about than whether or not a woman cusses.  Explore those things and you'll see.



Your avatar makes me uneasy...


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Your Edited to remove TAC avatar makes me Edited to remove TAC uneasy...


 

Now, now, calm down.

It isn't that bad......


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Now,Edited to remove TAC  nowEdited to remove TAC , calm Edited to remove TAC Edited to remove TAC down.
> 
> It isn't thatEdited to remove TAC Edited to remove TAC  bad......



That is low down


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 28, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> you got me..was a busy friday and I just had to check in and see if Priveye..I mean SOS..liked the armament



yes sir she was sweet but could i order one in 7.62 with a spot lite?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 29, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Have you?



yep!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 31, 2008)

b
u
m
p
!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> b
> u
> m
> p
> !



You have too much free time.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 31, 2008)

Some like 'em feisty.......


----------



## Mel (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm bad to cuss, I'll admit it.  I decided on my birthday it was a fine time to stop.  I was doing pretty good, but I do work at a dealership and when these mechanics don't get their parts, they can let them fly, so I hear it all day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2008)

Luke0927 said:


> Some like 'em feisty.......



it's called fiery, get it right


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Oct 26, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> it's called fiery, get it right



and when did we start listening to girls from cali??


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> and when did we start listening to girls from cali??



Hush up whippersnapper


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> and when did we start listening to girls from cali??



Easy Zach, she can take you.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 26, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Drives me nuts to hear anyone..................I was riding on a little dirt road out from the house, and got Flipped off by a three year old.



He had probably heard about you.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Oct 26, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Easy Zach, she can take you.



not after a few pans of brownies


----------



## Lorri (Oct 26, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> and when did we start listening to girls from cali??




Watch out now - she has reinforcement us women stick together and form a powerful force.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Oct 26, 2008)

Whats down in the well comes up in the bucket.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Oct 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> What is it with women cussing?
> 
> I think it is the most un-attractive thing in the world.
> 
> ...



I got some "bad habits" I'd like to quit but if I could flip a switch and be rid of just one, I think this would be it.

I'm guilty and I agree with you.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw this thread a LONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG time ago. The ones that dont like to hear women cussing......... would hate my guts. Especially when I cut loose because one of the dogs have chewed a brand new cell phone....... knawed a hole in the truck seat............. Pooped on the freshly cleaned carpet......... ripped the weather stripping from the door frame.................. chewed apart a brand new $300 kennel................  and last but not least..... You sure would NOT like me when I stump my toe on the bedpost. 

Just call me a potty mouth then.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 26, 2008)

I cuss but I keep it to myself. I don't go around saying them all the time but when Im working on something difficult I find to do it in my head. To me a words a word but bad words shouldn't be over used.


----------



## Lorri (Oct 26, 2008)

I try not to cuss but sometimes I can slip - I have been trying to do better about it and don't use the really bad words anymore.  I am trying to be a better Christian as well but the devil does try to steer you in a different direction.  I do not have a tattoo and I don't smoke.


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 26, 2008)

There are certain times a women can cuss, she can whisper those bad words to me!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> There are certain times a women can cuss, she can whisper those bad words to me!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2008)

....funny what bubbles up to the top of the pot .....


----------



## leroy (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I saw this thread a LONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG time ago. The ones that dont like to hear women cussing......... would hate my guts. Especially when I cut loose because one of the dogs have chewed a brand new cell phone....... knawed a hole in the truck seat............. Pooped on the freshly cleaned carpet......... ripped the weather stripping from the door frame.................. chewed apart a brand new $300 kennel................  and last but not least..... You sure would NOT like me when I stump my toe on the bedpost.
> 
> Just call me a potty mouth then.




sounds like you need to get some new dogs!


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> ....funny what bubbles up to the top of the pot .....




Come on, dawg, you know you like that too!


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> There are certain times a women can cuss, she can whisper those bad words to me!







leroy said:


> sounds like you need to get some new dogs!



 Well thats the best excuses that I could find.  gotta justify it somehow.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Come on, dawg, you know you like that too!



I'm pleading the 5th on this one....been a lot of PM's from MODS going out lately for innuendos and so far I have been able to duck them


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'm pleading the 5th on this one....been a lot of PM's from MODS going out lately for innuendos and so far I have been able to duck them



you'll stub yer toe eventually


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'm pleading the 5th on this one....been a lot of PM's from MODS going out lately for innuendos and so far I have been able to duck them



" I ain't afraid of no ghosts!"
Ghostbusters


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> you'll stub yer toe eventually



True....but I put on my steel toes  How's your toe?


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> How's your toe?




Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> " I ain't afraid of no ghosts!"
> Ghostbusters



It really was a nice PM, very pofessional and all.  I was able to read it.  Someone forwarded me a copy since I was left out


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> True....but I put on my steel toes  How's your toe?



 no comment


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> True....but I put on my steel toes  How's your toe?


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> It really was a nice PM, very pofessional and all.  I was able to read it.  Someone forwarded me a copy since I was left out



I got that memo too.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> no comment



I thought snowbunnies could run fast?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I thought snowbunnies could run fast?



I got super fast steel toed boots shhhhhh no ones 'posed to know


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> I got super fast steel toed boots shhhhhh no ones 'posed to know



You ditch those crocs?


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> I got super fast steel toed boots shhhhhh no ones 'posed to know



Ya know......... This one time......... at........ Oh nevermind.


----------



## LLove (Oct 27, 2008)

this one time.. at a Woody's camp.. I ..









did nothing because it was G rated. 




and everyone lived happily ever after. 
the end.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 27, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I did, but his was a battery operated gator.............



What is it with you and Gators?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 27, 2008)

LLove said:


> this one time.. at a Woody's camp.. I ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 27, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


>



buncha cussers


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> buncha cussers



yup, whats yer point?!


----------



## LLove (Oct 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> buncha cussers



and the understatment of the year award goes tooooo....


TA DAAAAAAA


 DAAAWWWWWG 2!!!!!!!

come on down and accept your award.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> What is it with women cussing?
> 
> I think it is the most un-attractive thing in the world.
> 
> ...


In the Bedroom is fine with me !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> buncha cussers



You oughta here her when she's eatin sushi !!!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 28, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> You oughta here her when she's eatin sushi !!!



Is that before or after the brownies ......


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 28, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> He had probably heard about you.



yeah i think he did..........went by the other day same house and the whole family was out ........


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 28, 2008)

PWalls said:


> What is it with you and Gators?



A true love.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> You oughta here her when she's eatin sushi !!!



someone say sushi?


----------



## LLove (Dec 5, 2008)

sushi? i want sushi.. i should get sushi with my girls this weekend after we go see "4 christmases" 


good idea snowbunnybrowniegooeymakermomma


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 5, 2008)

Why, Thank You Sarcasticmama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> Why, Thank You Sarcasticmama



I like that, Sarcasticmama.

I might expand on that a bit over at Boody's place...


----------



## pbyles (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow....there was a talk show on the local radio this morning that comes to mind for me......

They were asking people to call in to talk about things they wanted others to just:

Get Over....

Then they would just say...

Get Over It!!

I occasionally cuss...do have tattoos...had a piercing at one time...(both of which I can hide, and are tasteful, and represent myself in some point in life)....

I also have a very large amount of Education, and decent upbringing, and am a Christian......

One thing I am not is a hipocrite....I dont show up in church on Sunday just to gab with my friends, nor do I show up after a night at the bar....

Heck most of my worshiping is done at home....

Religion aside-

I am no worse a person than the next with or without tattoos or a potty mouth....

In fact...I used to have coonhunters call me from all over the U.S. at all hours of the night asking advice on their dogs.....

Most of them never knew from talking to me how young I was or that I had tattoos....

Having body art does not make you become a different person!


I do not however Smoke...nor can I stand it-


----------



## Cleankill47 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm sorry, jerkbait, but I'm really glad you aren't someone who can make laws about that kind of stuff. I cuss, so do my friends, my fiancee', and my family, except my grandparents and anyone who doesn't like it. I can understand in a restaurant or something, but in my own home I don't care as long as it's not around the kids or coming from the kids themselves.

I have a tattoo, and my fiancee' has four, and each one that we have has a specific meaning and/or story behind it. All of them are hidden, so you have to be shown them, not just anyone can see them on either of us. I can see no reason that someone would find tasteful tattoos unattractive.

Yes, we smoke, so does my mom, so do a lot of people. Big deal, people can do what they want. We don't smoke around people who don't like the smell, or can't stand the smoke, etc, but to just say that doing it period is distasteful is just inviting argument, as is with everything else mentioned in this thread.


I just had to get all that out; the thread just sounded so closed-minded.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 13, 2008)

well poop. 







































Oops. I just said a dirty word.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 14, 2008)

Cleankill47 said:


> I'm sorry, jerkbait, but I'm really glad you aren't someone who can make laws about that kind of stuff. I cuss, so do my friends, my fiancee', and my family, except my grandparents and anyone who doesn't like it. I can understand in a restaurant or something, but in my own home I don't care as long as it's not around the kids or coming from the kids themselves.
> 
> I have a tattoo, and my fiancee' has four, and each one that we have has a specific meaning and/or story behind it. All of them are hidden, so you have to be shown them, not just anyone can see them on either of us. I can see no reason that someone would find tasteful tattoos unattractive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> someone say sushi?


 
It's hard to cuss with a mouth full of sushi !!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It's hard to cuss with a mouth full of sushi !!!!



someone say sushi?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It's hard to cuss with a mouth full of sushi !!!!



Yep! Nomnomnomnmnom


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2010)

so whats the big ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ---- deal?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2010)

even after all these years I still hate hearing a woman cuss...especially one covered in tattoos


glad I dont know any of those personally


----------



## Dutch (Jan 2, 2010)

I cuss...got it down to a fine art while in the Infantry....certain cuss words can either be derogurtory or a term of endearment. 
Now I have gotten better with my cussing through the years and  I rarely do it around my wife or my kids but ever now I let slip with one....now if its a bunch of guys and everybody is carring on I can hold my own. 

BTW, I have 5 tattoos and the only difference between me and you is I would never put anyone down who doesn't have ink. Gave up smoking 10 years ago but I am willing to start back if it will irritate someone like you who thinks they are better than me because I cuss once in a while and have tattoos.

I drink to, so is that a problem for all you holy rollers as well?

Women cussing don't bother me much, neither does them smokeing and having tattoos is a plus in my book.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2010)

Bunch of potty mouthed women.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Bunch of potty mouthed women.



bored?


----------



## AmandaM (Jan 2, 2010)

Well personally I am offend!! I would never cuss and it  totally bothers me when other people do it but I wont name any names


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> agujereado?


 
You really need to fix your Blackberry. Everything is coming across in Spanish.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You really need to fix your Blackberry. Everything is coming across in Spanish.



THAT was posted from my computer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> THAT was posted from my computer


 Edited to Remove Profanity Edited to Remove Profanity Edited to Remove Profanity Edited to Remove Profanity !!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity Edited to Remove Profanity Edited to Remove Profanity Edited to Remove Profanity !!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 What are you laughing at..........potty mouth.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> What are you laughing at..........potty mouth.



pot kettle


----------



## one hogman (Jan 2, 2010)

I just heard on the news that cussing when you mash your  finger or similar situations was actually a proven stress reliever,  that.s my excuse to relieve stress so I don't cuss worse.!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2010)

...  ....


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 2, 2010)

Profanities!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Profanities!!!!!





Speak of the devil...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> even after all these years I still hate hearing a woman cuss...especially one covered in tattoos
> 
> 
> glad I dont know any of those personally



You owe me a monitor


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Jan 2, 2010)

It's funny how cussing is related to "weak minded" people. I am graduating with a bachelor's degree a year ahead of time, I have all A's, and I have a job in accounting that I excel at. 

I cuss.
I smoke.
I have two tattoos.
I also drink.

I don't judge people who don't do these things. So, why judge people who do? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion...this is just mine. I alone disprove the "weak minded" theory however.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 2, 2010)

Ms. Steyr said:


> It's funny how cussing is related to "weak minded" people. I am graduating with a bachelor's degree a year ahead of time, I have all A's, and I have a job in accounting that I excel at.
> 
> I cuss.
> I smoke.
> ...



Thats what I like to hear! Nothing wrong with having a few vices...makes life more interesting.


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Dutch!

Oh, and I forgot we're all ugly too?!?!

Jerkbait-

Would you rather us all be the same and be barbie dolls? You can turn us all into robots like in "Stepford Wives." See how long it takes until you get bored!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ms. Steyr said:


> It's funny how cussing is related to "weak minded" people. I am graduating with a bachelor's degree a year ahead of time, I have all A's, and I have a job in accounting that I excel at.
> 
> I cuss.
> I smoke.
> ...


Hi there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi there.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 3, 2010)

Have not made it through all the pages of this yet but what ive seen so far is hilarious. Seems those that dont cuss have the limited vocabulary bc i have at least 10 more words in my vocabulary i know they aint got  i have to agree on the tatoos though.people with tats have self esteem issues and are just looking for attention imo


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I HAVE TO AGREE ON THE TATOOS THOUGH.PEOPLE WITH TATS HAVE SELF ESTEEM ISSUES AND ARE JUST LOOKING FOR ATTENTION IMO



That has to be one of the most idiotic statements I have ever read posted on this board.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 3, 2010)

dutch said:


> that has to be one of the most idiotic statements i have ever read posted on this board.



lmbo!! Not making fun of you bud but you cant see the forest for the trees


----------



## TACTICOOL (Jan 4, 2010)

Cuss all you want, as long as it is not in public. I am a firm believer in doing what you want as long as it doesn't interfere with my life, liberty or property. Yes, I cuss, probably too much, but I can control it in any situation where I may be in front of children, ect...
Some tattoos are super hot! Some not so much. I think Kat Von D is a Fox. 

What really drives me crazy are people who "Don't cuss", but use words like Darn, dogone, dadgum, god bless america, shoot, frack, frick ect... You're saying the same thing and emoting the same feeling as people who actually use the "real" words. These people have a problem with the word and not the meaning, makes me sick. Hypocrites!

rant off...........


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2010)

Dutch said:


> That has to be one of the most idiotic statements I have ever read posted on this board.


i have to agree.

i also think there is something wrong with a person who trys to judge another person purely on looks or appearance. maybe they are the ones with a self esteem problem. putting someone on a scale lower then them self before they even met the person.


HOGDOG76 said:


> lmbo!! Not making fun of you bud but you cant see the forest for the trees



you found your caps lock key


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 4, 2010)

HAHA a woman that looks like her can do what ever she wants as long as she is mine.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi there.



supposed to go with my last post.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 4, 2010)

Dutch said:


> That has to be one of the most idiotic statements I have ever read posted on this board.





slip said:


> i have to agree.



See, there is this thing called _sarcasm_.  If you look at his avatar, he has a fairly large tattoo on his back.


----------



## amstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

*"darn" straight!!!!!!!!!1*



Dutch said:


> I cuss...got it down to a fine art while in the Infantry....certain cuss words can either be derogurtory or a term of endearment.
> Now I have gotten better with my cussing through the years and  I rarely do it around my wife or my kids but ever now I let slip with one....now if its a bunch of guys and everybody is carring on I can hold my own.
> 
> BTW, I have 5 tattoos and the only difference between me and you is I would never put anyone down who doesn't have ink. Gave up smoking 10 years ago but I am willing to start back if it will irritate someone like you who thinks they are better than me because I cuss once in a while and have tattoos.
> ...



I am in full agreement!! But, I guess thats what spending any amount of time in the 24thID and 18th corp will do to a 
person


----------



## AmandaM (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont have any tattoo's  and I only have my ears and belly button pierced.. I have nothing against tats at all. They look awesome on most people. Just not me I'm very simple 





Oh and I have a potty mouth


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 4, 2010)

AmandaM said:


> I dont have any tattoo's  and I only have my ears and belly button pierced.. I have nothing against tats at all. They look awesome on most people. Just not me I'm very simple



Simple?


----------



## AmandaM (Jan 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Simple?





My appearance not me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't stand no @#%^$& cussin.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2010)

buncha potty mouthed, tattoo'd heck raisin rednecks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> buncha potty mouthed, tattoo'd heck raisin rednecks



How did you know. We have never officially met. 
HOW YA BEEN NEIGHBOR


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> How did you know. We have never officially met.
> HOW YA BEEN NEIGHBOR



I knowz, I are one 

Been good, Neighbor, you?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I knowz, I are one
> 
> Been good, Neighbor, you?



Economy has about wiped me out but other than that it's all good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2010)

Who dug up this ole bone??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dug up this ole bone??



Take a wild guess


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Take a wild guess



The ole bonehead himself??


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dug up this ole bone??



Randy Travis?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> buncha potty mouthed, tattoo'd heck raisin rednecks



Checking in!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2010)

amstaff said:


> I am in full agreement!! But, I guess thats what spending any amount of time in the 24thID and 18th corp will do to a
> person



HOORAH! 

We wasn't nice, but we was effective.


----------



## amstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

*Victory division!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dutch said:


> HOORAH!
> 
> We wasn't nice, but we was effective.



If people wanted to hear some real "choice" words out of male and female alike, try eating an MRE in a sandstorm!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2010)

amstaff said:


> If people wanted to hear some real "choice" words out of male and female alike, try eating an MRE in a sandstorm!!!



Heck....just having to eat them twice a day for 9 months was enough to make a preacher cuss.

MRE's three lies in one.

What unit was you with over in the sandbox?

I was in Charlie co. 3/15 Inf.


----------



## amstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Heck....just having to eat them twice a day for 9 months was enough to make a preacher cuss.
> 
> MRE's three lies in one.
> 
> ...


 
I was the resident "expert" wrench turner/ recovery spec for 416th and 84th trans


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 4, 2010)

outfishhim said:


> see, there is this thing called _sarcasm_.  If you look at his avatar, he has a fairly large tattoo on his back.



you sir deserve a award for situational awareness unlike some others:d


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 4, 2010)

slip said:


> i have to agree.
> 
> I also think there is something wrong with a person who trys to judge another person purely on looks or appearance. Maybe they are the ones with a self esteem problem. Putting someone on a scale lower then them self before they even met the person.
> 
> ...



no i didnt find it.dern clever mods got me overode somehow


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> you sir deserve a award for situational awareness unlike some others:d



she is a female, see avatar.

its hard to see sarcasm when its all in caps, and nothing to give it away like "" or "". 

sorry for being a little jumpy but i just get fed up with people who are quick to judge others based on looks alone.


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm wondering where jerkbait went?!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 4, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> you sir deserve a award for situational awareness unlike some others:d



That's ma'am!



slip said:


> she is a female, see avatar.
> 
> its hard to see sarcasm when its all in caps, and nothing to give it away like "" or "".
> 
> sorry for being a little jumpy but i just get fed up with people who are quick to judge others based on looks alone.



Thanks Pot.........


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's ma'am!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pot.........



hey _lady_..i didn't judge him, he said what he said! i just took it seriously. so don't even try that...you wimmin...always beating a dead horse..




(^ clear sign of _sarcasm_^)


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 4, 2010)

slip said:


> she is a female, see avatar.
> 
> its hard to see sarcasm when its all in caps, and nothing to give it away like "" or "".
> 
> sorry for being a little jumpy but i just get fed up with people who are quick to judge others based on looks alone.



i know that was another tongue in cheek reference to not noticing avatars no harm done and ill make sure i include the  next time


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's ma'am!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pot.........



yes mam!! you too purty for me to make that mistake it was a joke


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms. Steyr said:


> I'm wondering where jerkbait went?!



im here....

just have nothing to say to a girl holding a swamp rat....


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

StinkBait you have really kicked a wasp nest here. This entire thread makes me just want to curse someone.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 5, 2010)

If you don't like women who curse, cuss, swear, spit, blow up the pottyhouse, or have more teeth than you,...then maybe you need to move further back into the woods and raise sheep.


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Jan 5, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> im here....
> 
> just have nothing to say to a girl holding a swamp rat....



Now you have something against women holding dead "swamp rats?"

Is there anything in this world that you do like?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 6, 2010)

Ms. Steyr said:


> Now you have something against women holding dead "swamp rats?"
> 
> Is there anything in this world that you do like?



Aint it obvious?  Females.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2010)

Calling Mongol, Mr. Mongol...........Candygram for Mr. Mongol !!!!!!


----------

